# Lets make a friendly bet....



## 10point (Aug 29, 2008)

Since there is so much tension between Gators and the pups. Lets make a friendly bet. If florida wins all you diehard dawg fans should have to change your avatar for the rest of the year to either one of these pics. If ya'll win you we have to put a puppy in our avatar. who's in?


----------



## CanamGator (Aug 29, 2008)

10point said:


> Since there is so much tension between Gators and the pups. Lets make a friendly bet. If florida wins all you diehard dawg fans should have to change your avatar for the rest of the year to either one of these pics. If ya'll win you we have to put a puppy in our avatar. who's in?



Is that crickets I'm hearing


----------



## 10point (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 29, 2008)

Sign me up...Yall aren't going to throw down a challenge like that...Small change, I get to pick the UF avatar of my choosing.

Red


----------



## 10point (Aug 29, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Sign me up...Yall aren't going to throw down a challenge like that...Small change, I get to pick the UF avatar of my choosing.
> 
> Red


sounds like good fun huh?


----------



## chadair (Aug 29, 2008)

count me in I can gaurentee one dog fan who won't join in the fun, and I'm not mentioning any names, but his initials are SuperSport


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 29, 2008)

Chadair, you had better mail Supersport some tissues.  He will need them this year.  LOL.

Let the crying begin


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 29, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> Chadair, you had better mail Supersport some tissues.  He will need them this year.  LOL.
> 
> Let the crying begin





Oh ,,, how they are going to cry ....


----------



## duckbill (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm in, for sure.  I'll be very disappointed if old SS doesn't accept the bet.  Can you imagine seeing him with a Gator avatar for a year????


----------



## Sandman619 (Aug 29, 2008)

O.K. I'm in.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 30, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Sign me up...Yall aren't going to throw down a challenge like that...Small change, I get to pick the UF avatar of my choosing.
> 
> Red



Don't weasel out....it said you have to pick 1 of the 4 listed avatars!


----------



## chadair (Aug 30, 2008)

1 dog fan has the kahunas to accept the bet
1 dog fan has the confidence in his team

 all of us gator fans betting aagainst one sacrficial lamb


----------



## sleeze (Aug 30, 2008)

This thread is TOOOOOO funny , 

Wheres all them confident dog fans now?


----------



## chadair (Aug 30, 2008)

*Oh trash talkin dog fans*





it's a shame there is not a chicken smiley


----------



## 10point (Aug 30, 2008)

chadair said:


> it's a shame there is not a chicken smiley



these would work fine.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 30, 2008)

I tried this same thing with UT and all the Dawgs were skered then too LOL


----------



## bullgator (Aug 30, 2008)

j_seph said:


> I tried this same thing with UT and all the Dawgs were skered then too LOL



They don't like to admit it, but they fear the ORANGE


----------



## chadair (Aug 30, 2008)

10point said:


> these would work fine.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Aug 30, 2008)

10point said:


> If florida wins all you diehard dawg fans should have to change your avatar for the rest of the year to either one of these pics.



So as of January 1, 2009 the loser could go back to the avatar of his choosing or are we talking all the way to November 2009?


----------



## chadair (Aug 30, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> So as of January 1, 2009 the loser could go back to the avatar of his choosing or are we talking all the way to November 2009?



I'm fine with either way, especially if it gets these so-called dog fans off their knees


----------



## bullgator (Aug 30, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> So as of January 1, 2009 the loser could go back to the avatar of his choosing or are we talking all the way to November 2009?



Jan. 1, 2009 sounds reasonable to me........that's 2 months, plenty of time for some good neutered ribbing.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Aug 30, 2008)

Then count me in.

Go DAWGS and by the way go HAWAII!!!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Aug 30, 2008)

Just clarify, if we win the "puppy" in your avatar HAS to be UGA,(Or Knowshon hoisting this year's trophy.) not "Trigger" your flea bitten, mangy, favorite yard mutt.


----------



## 10point (Aug 30, 2008)

*Till...........*

the end of college football season!


----------



## chadair (Aug 30, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Then count me in.
> 
> Go DAWGS and by the way go HAWAII!!!!!



you just moved up a notch in my book

what about the rest of you sissies


----------



## Acrey (Aug 30, 2008)

Im in but we get to pick the avatar for you gators, deal?


10point said:


> Since there is so much tension between Gators and the pups. Lets make a friendly bet. If florida wins all you diehard dawg fans should have to change your avatar for the rest of the year to either one of these pics. If ya'll win you we have to put a puppy in our avatar. who's in?


----------



## sweatequity (Aug 30, 2008)

*Im in*

but only until Jan 1 and I must see some really good dawg avatars first.


----------



## Acrey (Aug 30, 2008)

HA HA !!! Talk big now but be ready to back it up when the big dawg mops the field with gators. I man enough to put a gator avator up but I bet the big mouths on here want!!!!


Gatorb said:


> wont be necessary, but if it makes you feel good you can choose some...


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm in...Can't wait to give GatorB a new avatar. 


But if we lose....you better find me a FAT GATOR avatar.


----------



## chadair (Aug 30, 2008)

sweatequity said:


> I must see some really good dawg avatars first.




no such thing


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 30, 2008)

chadair said:


> 1 dog fan has the kahunas to accept the bet
> 1 dog fan has the confidence in his team
> 
> all of us gator fans betting aagainst one sacrficial lamb



  Are yall serious?  This is what the big bad bet is?  Really?  I finally decided to look at this thread because I don't bet money and this is what I find?  Yall get serious this is little boy stuff.  I'M IN.  WHEN WE WIN YALL HAVE TAKE THE AVATAR OF MY CHOOSING.  YALL BIG MOUTH GATORS WIILING TO BACK UP ALL THAT SNAPPING?


----------



## Acrey (Aug 30, 2008)

Lets face it after the past two years every other conference is just praying that we beat each other up so that they dont have to play a sec team for the national championship. And having said that GO DAWGS SICK UM.


----------



## chadair (Aug 30, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Are yall serious?  This is what the big bad bet is?  Really?  I finally decided to look at this thread because I don't bet money and this is what I find?  Yall get serious this is little boy stuff.  I'M IN.  WHEN WE WIN YALL HAVE TAKE THE AVATAR OF MY CHOOSING.  YALL BIG MOUTH GATORS WIILING TO BACK UP ALL THAT SNAPPING?



finally


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 30, 2008)

chadair said:


> finally



Was there ever a doubt in your mind?  This Dawg bleeds RED and Black and eats Gators for breakfast.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 30, 2008)

chadair said:


> finally



REMEMBER.  THE AVATAR  OF MY CHOOSING AND I DON'T WANT TO HEAR ANY EXCUSES.


----------



## chadair (Aug 30, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Was there ever a doubt in your mind?  This Dawg bleeds RED and Black and eats Gators for breakfast.




you were makin me nervous. even called out Sport, I guess he's just a poser


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 30, 2008)

Count me in...ya'll gonna look funny in Red and Black.  Oh and 10point on this board when you are referring to these two teams, here is how to properly post:

DAWG

and then there is

gaytor

Got it.


----------



## 10point (Aug 30, 2008)

fatboy84 said:


> I'm in...Can't wait to give GatorB a new avatar.
> 
> 
> But if we lose....you better find me a FAT GATOR avatar.



heres one for ya!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 30, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Count me in...ya'll gonna look funny in Red and Black.  Oh and 10point on this board when you are referring to these two teams, here is how to properly post:
> 
> DAWG
> 
> ...



That's what I'm talking about MUD!!  Slayer where you at brother?


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 30, 2008)

10point said:


> heres one for ya!



Ewww, that is ugly right there...Looks kinda like Tebow.


----------



## dirtroad (Aug 30, 2008)

Like taking candy from a bunch of "Lizzards",I'm in.


----------



## creekbender (Aug 30, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> Chadair, you had better mail Supersport some tissues. Let the crying begin


WE WONT NEED EM , LET LIL TIMMY KEEP DOWN THERE SO HE CAN USE EM AFTER THE SMACKDOWN THE DAWGS ARE GONNA GIVE HIM


sleeze said:


> This thread is TOOOOOO funny ,
> 
> Wheres all them confident dog fans now?



RIGHT HERE YOU GAYTOR !  





I'M IN .
GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chadair (Aug 30, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Count me in...





fatboy84 said:


> Ewww, that is ugly right there...Looks kinda like Tebow.





dirtroad said:


> Like taking candy from a bunch of "Lizzards",I'm in.





creekbender said:


> I'M IN .
> !



now we are gettin somewhere

we need to get a mod to make this a sticky


----------



## larpyn (Aug 30, 2008)

im in too........ no sissy gator fans around here i see

Go Gators


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 30, 2008)

Let's Raise The Bar!!!



I Am So Sure That We Will Win I Will Fly This One Till Jan If We Lose.

WHO WANTS TO SEND ME YOUR PIC SO THAT I CAN DAWG IT UP RIGHT NOW?

Do I Hear Any Takers?

Now Who's Chicken?


----------



## j_seph (Aug 30, 2008)

Looks like you may have got some of those little puppie dawgs to come out from under the porch


----------



## 10point (Aug 30, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Let's Raise The Bar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the spirit.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 30, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Let's Raise The Bar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I know why you don't stand up to ..................


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 30, 2008)

10point said:


> That's the spirit.



MAN UP GATOR BOYS!

YOU CANT BET WITHOUT YOUR CHIPS ON THE TABLE!!

WHERE YALL AT?


----------



## larpyn (Aug 30, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Let's Raise The Bar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no, i'm not that brave


----------



## j_seph (Aug 30, 2008)

GA won today so now some of em are feeling cocky


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 30, 2008)

j_seph said:


> GA won today so now some of em are feeling cocky



YOU WANT SOME TOO ROCKY TOP?

I still owe you for the turtle


----------



## 10point (Aug 30, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Let's Raise The Bar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that means were going to have to look at that til january


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 30, 2008)

10point said:


> that means were going to have to look at that til january



Trust me thats how sure I am we will win.

Where's your pic?


----------



## chadair (Aug 30, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Let's Raise The Bar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I feel safe saying for all the Gator fans... Heck no if UF wins Nov1, the last thing I want too see is that picture
I've seen better pictures on an iodine bottle


----------



## bullgator (Aug 30, 2008)

chadair said:


> I feel safe saying for all the Gator fans... Heck no if UF wins Nov1, the last thing I want too see is that picture
> I've seen better pictures on an iodine bottle



Thanks chadair!. I think both sides lose with that pick...


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 30, 2008)

chadair said:


> I feel safe saying for all the Gator fans... Heck no if UF wins Nov1, the last thing I want too see is that picture
> I've seen better pictures on an iodine bottle


----------



## j_seph (Aug 30, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> YOU WANT SOME TOO ROCKY TOP?
> 
> I still owe you for the turtle


Tell ya what, if GA beats TN don't worry about the pliars if TN beats GA you wear that outfit at the classic on the final day of weigh inI got a thang for blondes


----------



## 10point (Aug 30, 2008)

j_seph said:


> Tell ya what, if GA beats TN don't worry about the pliars if TN beats GA you wear that outfit at the classic on the final day of weigh inI got a thang for blondes


oh no is that banjos i hear


----------



## j_seph (Aug 30, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a6MeI8ud21k&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a6MeI8ud21k&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## chadair (Aug 30, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


>



I wish I knew how to do that kind of stuff on the puter but I'm still a hunt and pecker


----------



## Buck (Aug 30, 2008)

Can't leave my fellow dawgs hangin...  Ya'll count me in on this too...


----------



## realtreebowman12 (Aug 30, 2008)

heck yeah man. GO GATORS!!!!!!


----------



## creekbender (Aug 31, 2008)

go Dawgs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 31, 2008)

j_seph said:


> GA won today so now some of em are feeling cocky



I'm confident 365 days a year.  I love my Dawgs.


----------



## country boy (Aug 31, 2008)

man I can't wait to see these dog fans with a GATOR avatar


----------



## j_seph (Aug 31, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm confident 365 days a year. I love my Dawgs.


Look at the avater, they don't even know the real use of a helmet


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2008)

j_seph said:


> Look at the avater, they don't even know the real use of a helmet



  Boy you are the funniest person you know aren't you?  I'm surprised you Tennessaaay boys even wear shoes.


----------



## GAX (Sep 1, 2008)

j_seph said:


> Look at the avater, they don't even know the real use of a helmet



Yeah they do...


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Yeah they do...



Oh great another turn coat who jumped on a bandwagon and calls some out of state team "his team".


----------



## creekbender (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm Curious Is "sleeze" In Or Out On This One ? 
Sure Can Talk Alot Of Smack , U Gonna Back It Up ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2008)

creekbender said:


> I'm Curious Is "sleeze" In Or Out On This One ?
> Sure Can Talk Alot Of Smack , U Gonna Back It Up ?



You might not ever get a straight answer on this one creek.


----------



## sleeze (Sep 1, 2008)

creekbender said:


> I'm Curious Is "sleeze" In Or Out On This One ?
> Sure Can Talk Alot Of Smack , U Gonna Back It Up ?


 


South GA Dawg said:


> You might not ever get a straight answer on this one creek.


 
No worries guys.  Sleeze is here, and i am in. 
We just have to get the rules right. 
I would love to Photochop a pic when we win, just for SGD.  I could make you one too Creekbender.  
I could also make one for my good buddies Slayer and Dirtroad why i am at it.


----------



## creekbender (Sep 1, 2008)

sleeze said:


> No worries guys.  Sleeze is here, and i am in.
> We just have to get the rules right.
> I would love to Photochop a pic when we win, just for SGD.  I could make you one too Creekbender.
> I could also make one for my good buddies Slayer and Dirtroad why i am at it.



BOUT TIME !
WHAT RULES ? YOU SCARED ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2008)

sleeze said:


> No worries guys.  Sleeze is here, and i am in.
> We just have to get the rules right.
> I would love to Photochop a pic when we win, just for SGD.  I could make you one too Creekbender.
> I could also make one for my good buddies Slayer and Dirtroad why i am at it.



Go for it but you won't ever get to use it. You referring to yourself in the third person now?  Trying to be like Little Hitler?  "Urban Meyer wants revenge for what happened to Urban Meyr's football team last year.  It was a bad deal in the mind of Urban Meyer." Just keep talking to yourself about yall's "revenge."


----------



## larpyn (Sep 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 17, 2008)

I would rather shave my head and tattoo a hairy wart onto my forhead before I would carry an avatar of that standard.


----------



## sleeze (Sep 17, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I would rather shave my head and tattoo a hairy wart onto my forhead before I would carry an avatar of that standard.



Ok, when the Gators beat the dogs all the Jawja fans have to change their avatar.  

But you can shave your head and tattoo a wart on your forehead.  

What do my fellow Gator compadres think?  Is it ok for Tuff Dawg to do this?


----------



## chadair (Sep 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Ok, when the Gators beat the dogs all the Jawja fans have to change their avatar.
> 
> But you can shave your head and tattoo a wart on your forehead.
> 
> What do my fellow Gator compadres think?  Is it ok for Tuff Dawg to do this?




I'm fine with that


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Ok, when the Gators beat the dogs all the Jawja fans have to change their avatar.
> 
> But you can shave your head and tattoo a wart on your forehead.
> 
> What do my fellow Gator compadres think?  Is it ok for Tuff Dawg to do this?





chadair said:


> I'm fine with that



I think I am gonna throw up.


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 17, 2008)

Come to think of it, I would smash my computer and ban myself from this forum before I would use such a disgusting avatar.


----------



## chadair (Sep 17, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Come to think of it, I would smash my computer and ban myself from this forum before I would use such a disgusting avatar.



just pick one, doesn't matter to us, but make up your mind before gameday nov.1st


----------



## bullgator (Sep 17, 2008)

And if you do the wart tattoo, you need to post pics!!!!


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Sep 17, 2008)

Im in, here is my pick for the Florida Fan new avatar.


----------



## chadair (Sep 17, 2008)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> Im in, here is my pick for the Florida Fan new avatar.




jorts and crocs beats the tar out of having a bulldog for an avatar. I'll take it "IF" the gators lose. but don't expect us to be that gentle with yall


----------



## biggabuck (Sep 17, 2008)

I got one for yall when the Dawgs win you gator fans have to put my Big Georgia G up as your avatar. How about that? Im in if any of yall accept my challenge.


----------



## chadair (Sep 17, 2008)

biggabuck said:


> I got one for yall when the Dawgs win you gator fans have to put my Big Georgia G up as your avatar. How about that? Im in if any of yall accept my challenge.



whatever yall decide it probably won't matter anyway


----------



## Bodab1974 (Sep 17, 2008)

I got the big fuzzies enough to take this bet.. Go Gators!!!


----------



## jdgator (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## jdgator (Sep 17, 2008)

We need a few rules:

1) This thread is locked the Monday of the week before the game. No after-the-fact bandwagon fans jumping in at half time. 

2) No deleting posts on this thread. Once you are in, you are in till Jan1, 2009.

3) If you are on the losing side, you must replace your avatar with the avatar of the winning team's selection by the following Monday or at the point at which the winning team elects a "replacement avatar."

4) Selection of avatar will be decided democratically. all those who partake in the bet will have an equal say in the selection of the "replacement avatar."

5) Final selection of "replacement avatars" must be approved by Sports Forum Moderator Greg Tench. 
i. Nothing pornographic
ii. Nothing lewd or illegal
iii. No individual jabs at individual board members
iv. No profanity
v. Nothing regarding an individual's personal sexual choice(i.e I am a gaytor or I am for UGAy)
vi. Nothing which violates the rules of the Georgia Outdoors Network Forum.

6) Winning team will announce their selection of the replacement avatar on a sticky thread titled "replacement avatar"


----------



## bullgator (Sep 17, 2008)

You guys called out the GATORNATION and we responded in force!!!!! .  Try that with any other team!

That's why you guys love us sooooo much......


----------



## biggabuck (Sep 17, 2008)

Im In. It will be nice to see my Big G on yall's avatar. Come on DAWGS dont leave us hanging.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 17, 2008)

chadair said:


> jorts and crocs beats the tar out of having a bulldog for an avatar. I'll take it "IF" the gators lose. but don't expect us to be that gentle with yall



Like I said, the avatar of MY choosing when we win.  I promise I won't be as nice as jorts and crocs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 17, 2008)

bullgator said:


> You guys called out the GATORNATION and we responded in force!!!!! .  Try that with any other team!
> 
> That's why you guys love us sooooo much......



I will definitely give yall one thing bg.  Yall are well represented on this forum.  Most of yall are good fans for your team and are knowledgeable too.  MOST of yall.


----------



## gordoshawt (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll jump in the bet. I do think Florida is going to pound us this year though.

For some reason I just have an awful feeling about this year. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## jdgator (Sep 17, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Like I said, the avatar of MY choosing when we win.  I promise I won't be as nice as jorts and crocs.



Read the rules!!!

You don't get to pick the avatar if jawja wins, you get to help select the avatar by voting. Not that it will matter for your side or anything. Just be prepared to sport Gator colors...


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 17, 2008)

I think the losing men should just have to wax their legs and chest.


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 17, 2008)

I say this because no woman in her right mind would vouch for florida.


----------



## larpyn (Sep 18, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I think the losing men should just have to wax their legs and chest.



i'm too lazy to read this whole thread. you in or not???


----------



## chadair (Sep 18, 2008)

larpyn said:


> i'm too lazy to read this whole thread. you in or not???




yes she is in. she is goin  to shave her head and tattoo a wart on it, then she is goin to smash her computer and ban herself from this forum


----------



## glh708 (Sep 18, 2008)

i'm in    GO!!!!!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 18, 2008)

jdgator said:


> Read the rules!!!
> 
> You don't get to pick the avatar if jawja wins, you get to help select the avatar by voting. Not that it will matter for your side or anything. Just be prepared to sport Gator colors...



jd who made rules?  If you are talking about the ones that YOU decided on then show me where we all agreed that would be the law of the land.  I haven't seen anybody else talking about rules.


----------



## jdgator (Sep 18, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> jd who made rules?  If you are talking about the ones that YOU decided on then show me where we all agreed that would be the law of the land.  I haven't seen anybody else talking about rules.



Quit being difficult SGD.  If you don't like the rules, propose an amendment or a modification of an existing rule.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 18, 2008)

jdgator said:


> Quit being difficult SGD.  If you don't like the rules, propose an amendment or a modification of an existing rule.



But I'm a rabble rouser.  I really don't care man.  I was messing with chadair more than anything else.  If that's going to be how we go about it then that's as good a plan as I can think of.


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 18, 2008)

larpyn said:


> i'm too lazy to read this whole thread. you in or not???





chadair said:


> yes she is in. she is goin  to shave her head and tattoo a wart on it, then she is goin to smash her computer and ban herself from this forum



I dont know yet......... I am trying to figure out how I will like looking like Ol'red.


----------



## chadair (Sep 18, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I dont know yet......... I am trying to figure out how I will like looking like Ol'red.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 18, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I dont know yet......... I am trying to figure out how I will like looking like Ol'red.



 Not showing alot of faith in them dawgs....


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 19, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Not showing alot of faith in them dawgs....



Oh I have faith. But I have to admit, the gators have it out this year. I believe florida will be entering that game with alot more momentum than UGA will. All I can say is it should be a heck uv a game.


----------



## larpyn (Oct 24, 2008)

just a reminder for all you dog fans.........
not too late to put up or shut up and show a little manhood on a friendly bet
seems to be a lot of smack talkers and few smack walkers around here


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 24, 2008)

Im in
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## GAX (Oct 24, 2008)

Count me in...


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Oct 24, 2008)

larpyn said:


> just a reminder for all you dog fans.........
> not too late to put up or shut up and show a little manhood on a friendly bet
> seems to be a lot of smack talkers and few smack walkers around here







I'm in, I'm a Dawg fan and I'm not skeered, but this is the first time I've seen this thread, I had no clue it existed. 

Bring it on GAYtors


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh you best believe that I'm still in.  I walk it like I talk it.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 24, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh you best believe that I'm still in.  I walk it like I talk it.  Go Dawgs!!



And now you'll step in it!.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2008)

bullgator said:


> And now you'll step in it!.....



More like stomp on it.  Can't wait to stomp on those gator snouts.


----------



## larpyn (Oct 24, 2008)

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> I'm in, I'm a Dawg fan and I'm not skeered, but this is the first time I've seen this thread, I had no clue it existed.
> 
> Bring it on GAYtors



now that's the spirit

way to man-up 

there's still some on here hiding from this thread.....
time to quit hiding, you know who you are 

TTT for those who have honestly missed it


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 25, 2008)

Let's get it on.


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm ready to "Finish the Drill".


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's what I'm talking about MUD!! Slayer where you at brother?


 
I'm here and I'm not touching this bet at all.. Sorry there is ONE sure fire way for the Dawgs to lose and it's for me to bet on them.. I wouldn't take this bet against any team we play.. Sorry but I'll shave my head before I have anything of mine with a piece of orange around it..


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay, so i'm really, really bored this morning. Soooo..... i decided to help ya'll keep it straight:
UF Fans: 
10point, chadair, canamgator, duckbill, sandman619, bullgator, gatorb, Larpyn, realtreebowman12, country boy, sleeze, gaxtreme, bodab1974, jdgator, ACguy

UGA Fans:
Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Gawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk

Fans in, but i'm not sure who they are cheering for:
sweatequity

Shaved heads if they lose:
Tuffdawg(+ wart tattoo on forehead), Browning Slayer


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey buddy. We were only talking about shaved heads and tats for the UGA vs bama game............ a bet that I never entered on. 

Come up with something new. Use your imagination.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I would rather shave my head and tattoo a hairy wart onto my forhead before I would carry an avatar of that standard.



i refer you to the above quote IN THIS THREAD. Can i cut your hair after the newbie tossing event?


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 26, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> i refer you to the above quote IN THIS THREAD. Can i cut your hair after the newbie tossing event?



No see, you obviously can not read. 

That was IF i had agreed to go with the bet. That my friend, I never did, because frankly, i am not THAT stupid.


----------



## GAX (Oct 26, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, so i'm really, really bored this morning. Soooo..... i decided to help ya'll keep it straight:
> UF Fans:
> 10point, chadair, canamgator, duckbill, sandman619, bullgator, gatorb, Larpyn, realtreebowman12, country boy, sleeze, gaxtreme, bodab1974, jdgator
> 
> ...




Dang rhbama3, you've been busy!
I have 3 simple rules for this competition.

#1 - Everyone listed above, who loses the bet, will post, somewhere in their avatar, a symbol of the winning team, big enough to be seen without zooming in on the picture. 


#2 The losers of this bet, WILL NOT have, an avatar with any pictures containing anything to do with the losing team.


#3 - The image posted, WILL NOT BE UNFAVORABLE to the winning team.


for example: I will change the shirt in my avatar to a "G" symbol.



Any questions?....Yays....Nays


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> No see, you obviously can not read.
> 
> That was IF i had agreed to go with the bet. That my friend, I never did, because frankly, i am not THAT stupid.



i guess it's just a matter of interpretation.


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 26, 2008)

Well I am outa this junk cause, my avatars stay strictly with my dogs. I dont sport anything other that that. So I will just git on outta here.......................................


----------



## sleeze (Oct 26, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm here and I'm not touching this bet at all.. Sorry there is ONE sure fire way for the Dawgs to lose and it's for me to bet on them.. I wouldn't take this bet against any team we play.. Sorry but I'll shave my head before I have anything of mine with a piece of orange around it..





tuffdawg said:


> No see, you obviously can not read.
> 
> That was IF i had agreed to go with the bet. That my friend, I never did, because frankly, i am not THAT stupid.




LOL, I give you guys credit, Yall defiantly are not Stupid.  You guys know what time it is.  

Stupid is not the word,  SCARED but not stupid.

Slayer, you aint gonna back SGD up on this one.  I thought dogs stick together?


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 26, 2008)

sleeze said:


> LOL, I give you guys credit, Yall defiantly are not Stupid.  You guys know what time it is.
> 
> Stupid is not the word,  SCARED but not stupid.
> 
> Slayer, you aint gonna back SGD up on this one.  I thought dogs stick together?



We do stick together. But every dawg fan that knows his/her football, was scared before that bama game.  Dem boys are big.  So.......................... with that being said. 

I have a VERY strong hunch that LSU is gonna whoop bama. Cause UGA boys done went in their house, and caused a huge upset and embarassment.  The wrath of the tiger will fall on the roll tide. Mark my words on that one.


----------



## GAX (Oct 26, 2008)

tuffdawg. All you would have to do is put a UF symbol in the corner of the avatar you have now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> tuffdawg. All you would have to do is put a UF symbol in the corner of the avatar you have now.



Dude, that's like the 3rd or 4th time she has said "mark my words". So far she is better than Lee Corso with the reverse mojo. I think she just doomed the Dawgs.
still cute, though


----------



## GAX (Oct 26, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> Dude, that's like the 3rd or 4th time she has said "mark my words". So far she is better than Lee Corso with the reverse mojo. I think she just doomed the Dawgs.
> still cute, though




10-4. I would still like to see this avatar flying.


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 26, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> tuffdawg. All you would have to do is put a UF symbol in the corner of the avatar you have now.




I would vomit if I had to do that.


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 26, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> 10-4. I would still like to see this avatar flying.



 HOW DARE YOU DESICRATE(dont give a crap about spelling) MY SHOW PUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 26, 2008)

Gax........... Your on my poo poo list.


----------



## GAX (Oct 26, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Gax........... Your on my poo poo list.


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 26, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


>


----------



## chadair (Oct 26, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm here and I'm not touching this bet at all.. Sorry there is ONE sure fire way for the Dawgs to lose and it's for me to bet on them.. I wouldn't take this bet against any team we play.. Sorry but I'll shave my head before I have anything of mine with a piece of orange around it..



it's not actually a bet Slayer, we will not take food out of your babys mouth
 But I'll just mark you up as one of three posers on this site



gaxtreme said:


> Dang rhbama3, you've been busy!
> I have 3 simple rules for this competition.
> 
> #1 - Everyone listed above, who loses the bet, will post, somewhere in their avatar, a symbol of the winning team, big enough to be seen without zooming in on the picture.
> ...



as say the avatar is picked by the winning fans


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Gax........... Your on my poo poo list.



welcome to the list, gaxtreme, your in fine company!


----------



## GAX (Oct 26, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> welcome to the list, gaxtreme, your in fine company!




Thanks


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, so i'm really, really bored this morning. Soooo..... i decided to help ya'll keep it straight:
> UF Fans:
> 10point, chadair, canamgator, duckbill, sandman619, bullgator, gatorb, Larpyn, realtreebowman12, country boy, sleeze, gaxtreme, bodab1974, jdgator
> 
> ...


bump
anybody else?


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 26, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> bump
> anybody else?



 You might as well quit wasting your time with me. I aint in it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> You might as well quit wasting your time with me. I aint in it.



the bump was for any OTHER Georgia/Florida fans that wanted to get in on the avatar bet. 
 Stalker.


----------



## GAX (Oct 26, 2008)

Anyone other die-hard fans want to join this little avatar Competition?


----------



## letsemwalk (Oct 26, 2008)

Could I get a avatar with both teams in it?
that way when GA wins, I'm covered, But if FL wins, I'm also covered.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2008)

letsemwalk said:


> Could I get a avatar with both teams in it?
> that way when GA wins, I'm covered, But if FL wins, I'm also covered.



you'll have to ask your Geor...i mean Flor... fellow participants. I do think fence sitting is frowned upon, but i'm just a bystander.


----------



## GAX (Oct 26, 2008)

chadair said:


> it's not actually a bet Slayer, we will not take food out of your babys mouth
> But I'll just mark you up as one of three posers on this site
> 
> 
> ...



Just trying to make it easier for the ones who have an avatar, that has nothing to do with football and doesn't want to change it....for fear someone will not recognize them in the forums.
Really doesn't matter. Just trying to simplify things.



letsemwalk said:


> Could I get a avatar with both teams in it?
> that way when GA wins, I'm covered, But if FL wins, I'm also covered.



#1 - Everyone listed above, who loses the bet, will post, somewhere in their avatar, a symbol of the winning team, big enough to be seen without zooming in on the picture.


#2 The losers of this bet, WILL NOT have, an avatar with any pictures containing anything to do with the losing team.


#3 - The image posted, WILL NOT BE UNFAVORABLE to the winning team.


for example: I will change the shirt in my avatar to a "G" symbol.


----------



## letsemwalk (Oct 26, 2008)

How long do you have to keep the avatar?

awwww, go ahead and count me in I guess for GA.


----------



## GAX (Oct 26, 2008)

letsemwalk said:


> How long do you have to keep the avatar?
> 
> awwww, go ahead and count me in I guess for GA.



10-4 - til Dec. 31.


----------



## letsemwalk (Oct 26, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> 10-4 - til Dec. 31.



That ain't that bad.
I'll do it.


----------



## GAX (Oct 26, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> 10-4 - til Dec. 31.





letsemwalk said:


> That ain't that bad.
> I'll do it.



Or sooner, depending if FSU or GT fans wants to get something going


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, so i'm really, really bored this morning. Soooo..... i decided to help ya'll keep it straight:
> UF Fans:
> 10point, chadair, canamgator, duckbill, sandman619, bullgator, gatorb, Larpyn, realtreebowman12, country boy, sleeze, gaxtreme, bodab1974, jdgator
> 
> ...



updated. Got 14 Gators and 19 Dawgs so far.


----------



## chadair (Oct 26, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> updated. Got 14 Gators and 19 Dawgs so far.




sounds like all the gator fans we have on this site, and about 20% of the leglicker fans


----------



## sleeze (Oct 26, 2008)

chadair said:


> sounds like all the gator fans we have on this site, and about 20% of the leglicker fans



A couple of the main dog trashtalkers are chicken............. it seems.


----------



## Otis (Oct 26, 2008)

sleeze said:


> A couple of the main dog trashtalkers are chicken............. it seems.


 
dawg fans are all bark with no bite 


just wait til you beat them and you will hear things like:

the moon was not aligned with Jupiter

we never said we were going to win

yall out played us BUT.....


----------



## Buck (Oct 26, 2008)

slowrollin said:


> just wait til you beat them and you will hear things like:
> 
> the moon was not aligned with Jupiter
> 
> ...



I think you have us confused with Snooker...


----------



## chadair (Oct 26, 2008)

sleeze said:


> A couple of the main dog trashtalkers are chicken............. it seems.



 I'm not surprised. They have good excuses. " I don't bet" like we have money on this


----------



## ACguy (Oct 26, 2008)

I will join the bet . Maybe supersport will manup and join 

I hope the Gators destroy GA .


----------



## GAX (Oct 26, 2008)

chadair said:


> I'm not surprised. They have good excuses. " I don't bet" like we have money on this




Should of named this a Competition instead of a Bet. The difference... the winners will still win a prize of raggin on the losers, and the losers will win the right to wear the winning teams avatar.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh I'll be here to see yall's new Dawg avatars next week.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2008)

UF Fans: 
10point, chadair, canamgator, duckbill, sandman619, bullgator, gatorb, Larpyn, realtreebowman12, country boy, sleeze, gaxtreme, bodab1974, jdgator, ACguy

UGA Fans:
Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Gawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk

Fans in, but i'm not sure who they are cheering for:
sweatequity

updated. still no word from sweatequity as to his allegiance. sent him a PM.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 26, 2008)

Count me in the Dawgs are going to beat on Te-bo like a red headed step child. He ain't gonna have time to run cause they are gonna blitz him like no tomorrow. He better hope that weak arm of his can stand up to Staffords cannon!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2008)

chadair said:


> I'm not surprised. They have good excuses. " I don't bet" like we have money on this


 
Alright... Fine.. I'm in!  But it will be a Gator pic that I choose! Since I like my Flags I'll sport a Gator Flag IF YOU WIN! If not, Chadair and Sleeze will fly MY UGA flag! Only way I'm IN!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2008)

toolmkr20 said:


> Count me in the Dawgs are going to beat on Te-bo like a red headed step child. He ain't gonna have time to run cause they are gonna blitz him like no tomorrow. He better hope that weak arm of his can stand up to Staffords cannon!!!!!



Oh haven't you heard?  We better watch out because they want their revenge.  Little Hitler says it will "be a big deal."  He's gonna arm them with AK's and they are gonna drive into the stadium in armored personel carriers.  Then they are gonna come to our houses and beat us up.


----------



## letsemwalk (Oct 26, 2008)

come on, we need more people in on this bet.


----------



## Otis (Oct 26, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh I'll be here to see yall's new Dawg avatars next week.


 

Seems I heard something like that once before.


----------



## GAX (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks to rhbama3 for this list..

UF Fans:
10point, chadair, canamgator, duckbill, sandman619, bullgator, gatorb, Larpyn, realtreebowman12, country boy, sleeze, gaxtreme, bodab1974, jdgator, ACguy

UGA Fans:
Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Gawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer

Fans in, but i'm not sure who they are cheering for:
sweatequity

updated. still no word from sweatequity as to his allegiance. sent him a PM.


----------



## sleeze (Oct 26, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Alright... Fine.. I'm in!  But it will be a Gator pic that I choose! Since I like my Flags I'll sport a Gator Flag IF YOU WIN! If not, Chadair and Sleeze will fly MY UGA flag! Only way I'm IN!



HMMMM, i must discuss this with Chadair.  If he is down , then i am cool with it.


----------



## larpyn (Oct 26, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Alright... Fine.. I'm in!  But it will be a Gator pic that I choose! Since I like my Flags I'll sport a Gator Flag IF YOU WIN! If not, Chadair and Sleeze will fly MY UGA flag! Only way I'm IN!



about time you grew a set  

it's going to be funny seeing a gator avatar next to your username


----------



## bullgator (Oct 26, 2008)

chadair said:


> sounds like all the gator fans we have on this site, and about 20% of the leglicker fans



You won't hear from that other 80% on this thread unless UGA wins...then they'll act like they were here all along .


----------



## GAX (Oct 26, 2008)

bullgator said:


> You won't hear from that other 80% on this thread unless UGA wins...then they'll act like they were here all along .




and just happened to miss this thread.........


----------



## larpyn (Oct 26, 2008)

bullgator said:


> You won't hear from that other 80% on this thread unless UGA wins...then they'll act like they were here all along .



i can think of two or three that have avoided this bet like the plague but they will be the first ones on here posting like madgirls if the dogs win.........................
i would say 'madmen' but 'girls' seems more appropriate for now


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2008)

slowrollin said:


> Seems I heard something like that once before.



Good Lord don't remind me.  I just recently stopped feeling dirty after rocking that Bammer avatar for two weeks.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Alright... Fine.. I'm in!  But it will be a Gator pic that I choose! Since I like my Flags I'll sport a Gator Flag IF YOU WIN! If not, Chadair and Sleeze will fly MY UGA flag! Only way I'm IN!



I had faith in you Slayer.  Glad to have you on board.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2008)

larpyn said:


> about time you grew a set
> 
> it's going to be funny seeing a gator avatar next to your username


 


The only one missing a set is Tebow.. I think that's why he cries so much.. Is he really a Hermie??


----------



## larpyn (Oct 26, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> The only one missing a set is Tebow.. I think that's why he cries so much.. Is he really a Hermie??



you're an idiot    ........ a funny idiot


----------



## bullgator (Oct 26, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> The only one missing a set is Tebow.. I think that's why he cries so much.. Is he really a Hermie??



Why don't you go check and report back to us !!!.
You know you want to........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2008)

larpyn said:


> you're an idiot   ........ a funny idiot


----------



## Hunter Blair (Oct 27, 2008)

finally decided to read this thread.... so.... I'm in.... GO DAWGS!!


----------



## GAX (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks to rhbama3 for this list..


UPDATE:

UF Fans:
10point, chadair, canamgator, duckbill, sandman619, bullgator, gatorb, Larpyn, realtreebowman12, country boy, sleeze, gaxtreme, bodab1974, jdgator, ACguy

UGA Fans:
Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Gawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair

Fans in, but i'm not sure who they are cheering for:
sweatequity


----------



## chadair (Oct 27, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Alright... Fine.. I'm in!  But it will be a Gator pic that I choose! Since I like my Flags I'll sport a Gator Flag IF YOU WIN! If not, Chadair and Sleeze will fly MY UGA flag! Only way I'm IN!


 you can play by the same rules as everyone else but I have no problem with you flying a gator flag


Browning Slayer said:


> The only one missing a set is Tebow.. I think that's why he cries so much.. Is he really a Hermie??


that shows wanting your own little "slayer rules", yeah you got some big uns


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2008)

chadair said:


> you can play by the same rules as everyone else but I have no problem with you flying a gator flag


 
You 2 called me out so I think it would be good for the both of you to fly MY Avatar.. That way you'll remember it every time you log ON!


----------



## DoeMaster (Oct 27, 2008)

gordoshawt said:


> I'll jump in the bet. I do think Florida is going to pound us this year though.
> 
> For some reason I just have an awful feeling about this year. I hope I'm wrong.



Nope.....you're right!!  I'm in......GO GATORS!!


----------



## Hogtown (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have an avatar because I am computer illiterate; however, I am in.  Ya'll Dawgs can pick an avatar for me and I'll have my computer geek put it up. I'll keep it to whatever time is agreed upon.


----------



## chadair (Oct 27, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> You 2 called me out so I think it would be good for the both of you to fly MY Avatar.. That way you'll remember it every time you log ON!




if all your groupies are fine with that, then it's fine with me
 But our avatar for yall will be of our choosing, and I nominate Sleeze for finding the suitable avatars for yall


----------



## sleeze (Oct 27, 2008)

chadair said:


> if all your groupies are fine with that, then it's fine with me
> But our avatar for yall will be of our choosing, and I nominate Sleeze for finding the suitable avatars for yall



I am fine with that too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2008)

UPDATE:

UF Fans:
10point, chadair, canamgator, duckbill, sandman619, bullgator, gatorb, Larpyn, realtreebowman12, country boy, sleeze, gaxtreme, bodab1974, jdgator, ACguy, Hogtown, DoeMaster

UGA Fans:
Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Gawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair

Fans in, but i'm not sure who they are cheering for:
sweatequity


----------



## sleeze (Oct 27, 2008)

chadair said:


> if all your groupies are fine with that, then it's fine with me
> But our avatar for yall will be of our choosing, and I nominate Sleeze for finding the suitable avatars for yall



How bout this......and this is just a suggestion.  I will be putting out farks all week on the "Florida and Georgia Farks thread".  And obviously UGA fans will be putting some up too.

If Georgia wins , Florida fans have to choose a Florida fark from the fark thread. If Florida wins, UGA fans have to choose a UGA fark from the fark thread.

Whatcha think guys?


----------



## letsemwalk (Oct 27, 2008)

sounds good to me.


----------



## larpyn (Oct 27, 2008)

chadair said:


> I'm not surprised. They have good excuses. " I don't bet" like we have money on this



it's perfectly ok to hate with all your heart and soul and down to every core of your being but not ok to "bet"?????

maikes ya' wonder huh


----------



## GAX (Oct 27, 2008)

sleeze said:


> How bout this......and this is just a suggestion.  I will be putting out farks all week on the "Florida and Georgia Farks thread".  And obviously UGA fans will be putting some up too.
> 
> If Georgia wins , Florida fans have to choose a Florida fark from the fark thread. If Florida wins, UGA fans have to choose a UGA fark from the fark thread.
> 
> Whatcha think guys?




OK with me.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 27, 2008)

Well I am a Tenn. fan but boy I can't wait to see all of the Gator Avatars come Sat. night





































Go GATORS!


----------



## GAX (Oct 27, 2008)

j_seph said:


> Well I am a Tenn. fan but boy I can't wait to see all of the Gator Avatars come Sat. night
> 
> 
> 
> Go GATORS!




A cornucopia of UF avatars!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 27, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Alright... Fine.. I'm in!  But it will be a Gator pic that I choose! Since I like my Flags I'll sport a Gator Flag IF YOU WIN! If not, Chadair and Sleeze will fly MY UGA flag! Only way I'm IN!



Bout time. Good to see ya. Come over sat. and we'll smoke some gator tail.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2008)

UPDATE:

UF Fans:
10point, chadair, canamgator, duckbill, sandman619, bullgator, gatorb, Larpyn, realtreebowman12, country boy, sleeze, gaxtreme, bodab1974, jdgator, ACguy, Hogtown, DoeMaster

UGA Fans:
Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Gawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity


----------



## GAX (Oct 27, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> UF Fans:
> 10point, chadair, canamgator, duckbill, sandman619, bullgator, gatorb, Larpyn, realtreebowman12, country boy, sleeze, gaxtreme, bodab1974, jdgator, ACguy, Hogtown, DoeMaster
> ...



WooooHooooo! Another Victim!


----------



## SFStephens (Oct 27, 2008)

All the hype about revenge for last year and Urban Myers saying its going to be a "big deal"......blah blah blah blah!  What will they have to talk about when my Dawgs stomp Florida?  Maybe we'll do another little endzone dance to give them something else to whine about.  I'm in on this bet.  GO DAWGS!!

Prepare to be another clip on Mr. Moreno's highlight reel........


----------



## GAX (Oct 27, 2008)

We have a 20 Post comedian.



UPDATE:

UF Fans:
10point, chadair, canamgator, duckbill, sandman619, bullgator, gatorb, Larpyn, realtreebowman12, country boy, sleeze, gaxtreme, bodab1974, jdgator, ACguy, Hogtown, DoeMaster

UGA Fans:
Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Gawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity, SFStephens
__________________


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 27, 2008)

SFStephens said:


> All the hype about revenge for last year and Urban Myers saying its going to be a "big deal"......blah blah blah blah!  What will they have to talk about when my Dawgs stomp Florida?  Maybe we'll do another little endzone dance to give them something else to whine about.  I'm in on this bet.  GO DAWGS!!
> 
> Prepare to be another clip on Mr. Moreno's highlight reel........



Absolutly.  And they have the nerve to call us whiners.  They've been crying for a whole year about an end zone dance.


----------



## SFStephens (Oct 28, 2008)

And we have someone with 1140 posts who isn't funny. Go figure.


----------



## Hogtown (Oct 28, 2008)

I am reading all the chat about what avatars the loser has to post. All I got to say is that if the Gators lose, I want you Dawgs to do your worst - make it hurt.  I don't want to go to all the this trouble to simply have some little wimpy "G" for an avatar - this should be a painful experience. Same goes for my Gator brethren who will be choosing the avatars for the Dawgs - make the Dawgs howl.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)

Hogtown said:


> I am reading all the chat about what avatars the loser has to post. All I got to say is that if the Gators lose, I want you Dawgs to do your worst - make it hurt. I don't want to go to all the this trouble to simply have some little wimpy "G" for an avatar - this should be a painful experience. Same goes for my Gator brethren who will be choosing the avatars for the Dawgs - make the Dawgs howl.


 
Oh don't you worry... We may do an End-Zone dance and have you Gators CRY about it until next year..


----------



## Hogtown (Oct 28, 2008)

Excellent - I'm counting on ya'll to make this a memorable event.


----------



## GAX (Oct 28, 2008)

SFStephens said:


> And we have someone with 1140 posts who isn't funny. Go figure.




True, I don't have a humorous bone in my body.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 28, 2008)

Hogtown said:


> I am reading all the chat about what avatars the loser has to post. All I got to say is that if the Gators lose, I want you Dawgs to do your worst - make it hurt.  I don't want to go to all the this trouble to simply have some little wimpy "G" for an avatar - this should be a painful experience. Same goes for my Gator brethren who will be choosing the avatars for the Dawgs - make the Dawgs howl.



Don't you worry.  I promise to be utterly unbearable if we win.  You can count on it.  Yall aint seen nothing yet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2008)

BUMP
Okay, here's where it stands:


UF Fans:
10point, chadair, canamgator, duckbill, sandman619, bullgator, gatorb, Larpyn, realtreebowman12, country boy, sleeze, gaxtreme, bodab1974, jdgator, ACguy, Hogtown, DoeMaster

UGA Fans:
Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Gawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity, SFStephens
Anybody else want in?


----------



## DSGB (Oct 29, 2008)

You can add me to the list...........

I'm ready to see the dawgs eat some more Tebown steak!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2008)

DSGB said:


> You can add me to the list...........
> 
> I'm ready to see the dawgs eat some more Tebown steak!



will do.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2008)

BUMP
Okay, here's where it stands:


UF Fans:
10point, chadair, canamgator, duckbill, sandman619, bullgator, gatorb, Larpyn, realtreebowman12, country boy, sleeze, gaxtreme, bodab1974, jdgator, ACguy, Hogtown, DoeMaster

UGA Fans:
Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Gawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity, SFStephens, DSGB
Anybody else want in?
__________________


----------



## ranger1977 (Oct 29, 2008)

Heck, why not?  I'm in.  GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2008)

ranger1977 said:


> Heck, why not?  I'm in.  GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!



10-4


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2008)

BUMP
Okay, here's where it stands:


UF Fans(17):
10point, chadair, canamgator, duckbill, sandman619, bullgator, gatorb, Larpyn, realtreebowman12, country boy, sleeze, gaxtreme, bodab1974, jdgator, ACguy, Hogtown, DoeMaster

UGA Fans(26):
Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Gawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity, SFStephens, DSGB, ranger1977
Anybody else want in?


----------



## letsemwalk (Oct 29, 2008)

Come on we need more people to do this with us!!!!!!!


----------



## GAX (Oct 29, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> BUMP
> Okay, here's where it stands:
> 
> 
> ...



I don't guess there are as many UGA Fans on the forums as we thought.


----------



## Drewdawg09 (Oct 29, 2008)

Put me in Go Dawgs!


----------



## GAX (Oct 29, 2008)

BUMP
Okay, here's where it stands:


UF Fans(17):
10point, chadair, canamgator, duckbill, sandman619, bullgator, gatorb, Larpyn, realtreebowman12, country boy, sleeze, gaxtreme, bodab1974, jdgator, ACguy, Hogtown, DoeMaster

UGA Fans(26):
Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Gawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity, SFStephens, DSGB, ranger1977, Drewdawg09
Anybody else want in?


----------



## ranger1977 (Oct 29, 2008)

j_seph said:


> Well I am a Tenn. fan but boy I can't wait to see all of the Gator Avatars come Sat. night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd be pulling for the Gators too if my team had a 1-4 record.


----------



## GAX (Oct 29, 2008)

BUMP
Okay, here's where it stands:


UF Fans(17):
10point, chadair, canamgator, duckbill, sandman619, bullgator, gatorb, Larpyn, realtreebowman12, country boy, sleeze, gaxtreme, bodab1974, jdgator, ACguy, Hogtown, DoeMaster

UGA Fans(26):
Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Gawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity, SFStephens, DSGB, ranger1977, Drewdawg09, SuperSport(per another thread)
Anybody else want in?


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 30, 2008)

What is this...there are way more brave UGA fans that UF fans.  Accordingly, we will have to apportion the win or the punishment.  When Georgia wins, the UF boys will have to wear a UGA avatar for 2.8 years.  If the stars fall from heaven and the heathen reptiles win, UGA fans will have to wear a UF avatar for 6.75 days.


----------



## fredw (Oct 30, 2008)

How about this avatar?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2008)

just an idea, but why not have the losing ( or winning) team avatar be along the lines of Sleeze's current avatar? Only thing is they can't be used twice.


----------



## sleeze (Oct 30, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> just an idea, but why not have the losing ( or winning) team avatar be along the lines of Sleeze's current avatar? Only thing is they can't be used twice.



Thats being too easy on the UGA guys.  Most on here like hot chicks, No matter what team they support.  

There are a few UGA fans that have a man crush on Tebow though, thats the ones i worry about.


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 30, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Thats being too easy on the UGA guys.  Most on here like hot chicks, No matter what team they support.
> 
> There are a few UGA fans that have a man crush on Tebow though, thats the ones i worry about.



Dang I already saved that one, just in case something terrible happened!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 30, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Thats being too easy on the UGA guys.  Most on here like hot chicks, No matter what team they support.
> 
> There are a few UGA fans that have a man crush on Tebow though, thats the ones i worry about.



Hey we ain't never kissed another team mate on the sidelines!



sleeze said:


> There are a few Florida fans that have a man crush on Tebow though, thats the ones i worry about.



Thats more like it!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 30, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> just an idea, but why not have the losing ( or winning) team avatar be along the lines of Sleeze's current avatar? Only thing is they can't be used twice.



She is hot! But it looks like a dawg done got 'hold of her shirt.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 30, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Hey we ain't never kissed another team mate on the sidelines!
> Thats more like it!



Your current players have never won a national championship either like our kissing players . If having kissing players is bad whats that say about GA having a 1-1 record against them when they where on the team together?


----------



## bullgator (Oct 31, 2008)

Where is UnicoiDawg??......


----------



## bullgator (Oct 31, 2008)

rhbama3,
So where are we with the bet. Who's in. Please give an update before kickoff. I think there's a few lurking in the shadows waiting on the outcome but not committing.


----------



## GAX (Oct 31, 2008)

BUMP
Okay, here's where it stands:


UF Fans(17):
10point, chadair, canamgator, duckbill, sandman619, bullgator, gatorb, Larpyn, realtreebowman12, country boy, sleeze, gaxtreme, bodab1974, jdgator, ACguy, Hogtown, DoeMaster

UGA Fans(28):
Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Gawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity, SFStephens, DSGB, ranger1977, Drewdawg09, SuperSport(per another thread)
Anybody else want in? Going Once!


----------



## sleeze (Oct 31, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Where is UnicoiDawg??......



Online, but keeping quite.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2008)

It's Gameday, Avatar bettors! Not sure if anyone put a cut off time for getting in, so let's just say list is closed at KICKOFF. I'll add any fence sitters that decide to jump in at the last second.
GOOD LUCK!!!
UF Fans(17):
10point, chadair, canamgator, duckbill, sandman619, bullgator, gatorb, Larpyn, realtreebowman12, country boy, sleeze, gaxtreme, bodab1974, jdgator, ACguy, Hogtown, DoeMaster

UGA Fans(28):
Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Gawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity, SFStephens, DSGB, ranger1977, Drewdawg09, SuperSport


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 1, 2008)

OH lawdy, the pressure.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok. I say Dawgs 47, UF 26. So count me in.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2008)

It's Gameday, Avatar bettors! Not sure if anyone put a cut off time for getting in, so let's just say list is closed at KICKOFF. I'll add any fence sitters that decide to jump in at the last second.
GOOD LUCK!!!
UF Fans(17):
10point, chadair, canamgator, duckbill, sandman619, bullgator, gatorb, Larpyn, realtreebowman12, country boy, sleeze, gaxtreme, bodab1974, jdgator, ACguy, Hogtown, DoeMaster
UGA Fans(29):
Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Gawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity, SFStephens, DSGB, ranger1977, Drewdawg09, SuperSport, TUFFDAWG
__________________


----------



## GAX (Nov 1, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Ok. I say Dawgs 47, UF 26. So count me in.




WOW!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> It's Gameday, Avatar bettors! Not sure if anyone put a cut off time for getting in, so let's just say list is closed at KICKOFF. I'll add any fence sitters that decide to jump in at the last second.
> GOOD LUCK!!!
> UF Fans(17):
> 10point, chadair, canamgator, duckbill, sandman619, bullgator, gatorb, Larpyn, realtreebowman12, country boy, sleeze, gaxtreme, bodab1974, jdgator, ACguy, Hogtown, DoeMaster
> ...



bump for the morning crew. 5 hours and counting....


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 1, 2008)

Uga, 45 UF 27 is my new prediction score. And I am still in the bet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2008)

It's Gameday, Avatar bettors! Not sure if anyone put a cut off time for getting in, so let's just say list is closed at KICKOFF. I'll add any fence sitters that decide to jump in at the last second.
GOOD LUCK!!!
UF Fans(17):
10point, chadair, canamgator, duckbill, sandman619, bullgator, gatorb, Larpyn, realtreebowman12, country boy, sleeze, gaxtreme, bodab1974, jdgator, ACguy, Hogtown, DoeMaster
UGA Fans(29):
Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Gawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity, SFStephens, DSGB, ranger1977, Drewdawg09, SuperSport, TUFFDAWG

last pre-game bump


----------



## GAX (Nov 1, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Uga, 45 UF 27 is my new prediction score. And I am still in the bet.



Is that what the tea leaves told you?


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 1, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Is that what the tea leaves told you?




Shhhhhhhh I told them I wouldnt tell anyone.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 1, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Lawdy.


----------



## ranger1977 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm a man of my word.  New avatar.  :

Also, no one knows this, but Mrs.ranger1977 is a Fla. fan so this is all the more worse for me, and she loves it.  It's too bad this is a G-rated forum because I could really cuss right now.:


----------



## GAX (Nov 1, 2008)

Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Gawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity, SFStephens, DSGB, ranger1977, Drewdawg09, SuperSport, TUFFDAWG

You know what to get ready to do.


----------



## GAX (Nov 1, 2008)

ranger1977 said:


> I'm a man of my word.  New avatar.  :
> 
> Also, no one knows this, but Mrs.ranger1977 is a Fla. fan so this is all the more worse for me, and she loves it.  It's too bad this is a G-rated forum because I could really cuss right now.:


----------



## ranger1977 (Nov 1, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Gawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity, SFStephens, DSGB, ranger1977, Drewdawg09, SuperSport, TUFFDAWG
> 
> You know what to get ready to do.



I did it in the 3rd quarter..........................................


----------



## GAX (Nov 1, 2008)

ranger1977 said:


> I did it in the 3rd quarter..........................................



Good man. See it aint so bad.


----------



## GAX (Nov 1, 2008)

btt


----------



## ButcherTony (Nov 1, 2008)

heres one


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 1, 2008)

Mines done. Hey tony where were you last week when your team got spanked.


----------



## GAX (Nov 1, 2008)

Members in Blue are good.

Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Gawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity, SFStephens, DSGB, ranger1977, Drewdawg09, SuperSport, TUFFDAWG


----------



## ButcherTony (Nov 1, 2008)

DAWG1419 said:


> Mines done. Hey tony where were you last week when your team got spanked.


which week did they win


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 1, 2008)

ButcherTony said:


> which week did they win


----------



## GAX (Nov 1, 2008)

Bump before I go Bowfishing


Members in Blue are good to go.

Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Dawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity, SFStephens, DSGB, ranger1977, Drewdawg09, SuperSport, TUFFDAWG


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 1, 2008)

Omg........ The freagin horror.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 1, 2008)

..................... I will never listen to the tea leaves again.


----------



## letsemwalk (Nov 1, 2008)

here's mine.


----------



## Tulip (Nov 1, 2008)

letsemwalk are you sure theres a gator in there?  Ive been starin at it for 5 minutes and havent seen one. Oh wait a minute there it is. Nice


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 1, 2008)

fatboy84 said:


> I'm in...Can't wait to give GatorB a new avatar.
> 
> 
> But if we lose....you better find me a FAT GATOR avatar.



Not using one of the ones you have in the first post...If I'm gonna have to sport a UF avatar I want to use one showing the best player on the UF team....Percy Harvin.

Hope all you Gator fans can accept that especially since it is of him scoring.


----------



## larpyn (Nov 1, 2008)

fatboy84 said:


> Not using one of the ones you have in the first post...If I'm gonna have to sport a UF avatar I want to use one showing the best player on the UF team....Percy Harvin.
> 
> Hope all you Gator fans can accept that especially since it is of him scoring.



looks good to me  
there should be a couple of Tebow floating around too if you want a change of scenery every once in a while


----------



## bullgator (Nov 1, 2008)

fatboy84 said:


> Not using one of the ones you have in the first post...If I'm gonna have to sport a UF avatar I want to use one showing the best player on the UF team....Percy Harvin.
> 
> Hope all you Gator fans can accept that especially since it is of him scoring.



 Your in good standings with me!


----------



## jdgator (Nov 1, 2008)

You are a bunch of good sports.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 1, 2008)

larpyn said:


> looks good to me
> there should be a couple of Tebow floating around too if you want a change of scenery every once in a while





I'm still looking for a pic of the receiver with a handful of Asher Allen's jersey just before he caught that TD pass. 

Florida came ready to play and the Dawgs didn't.  Nuff said.

Congrats to the Gators on a thourough butt whippin.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 1, 2008)

Alright, much as it hurts,here's my avator.  I hope you guys are happy that I took my grandkids off here for this bet.

Congrats to the Gators.  We were outplayed all day.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, I'll be a good sport and here you Gators go.


Go Dawgs


----------



## GAX (Nov 2, 2008)

Members in Blue are good to go.

Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Dawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity, SFStephens, DSGB, ranger1977, Drewdawg09, SuperSport, TUFFDAWG

Yall are a great bunch of fellas and lady, no matter what the rest of the forum says about yall. Stll 21 more to make the bet good... Am I missin' anyone?


----------



## GAX (Nov 2, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> ..................... I will never listen to the tea leaves again.



You are too cool! 
BTW, Love the avatar.


----------



## Otis (Nov 2, 2008)

Since I didn't have a horse in this race, I edited my signature


----------



## GAX (Nov 2, 2008)

slowrollin said:


> Since I didn't have a horse in this race, I edited my signature



Looks Good.


----------



## GAX (Nov 2, 2008)

One more bump for the night.

Members in Blue are good to go.

Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Dawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity, SFStephens, DSGB, ranger1977, Drewdawg09, SuperSport, TUFFDAWG

Yall are a great bunch of fellas and lady, no matter what the rest of the forum says about yall. Still 19 more to make the bet good... Am I missin' anyone?


----------



## SFStephens (Nov 2, 2008)

When I think about how much it pains me to look at this avatar, I have to remind myself that it could be worse.......I could be a Tennessee fan.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 2, 2008)

I didn't get home from a rodeo until after midnight.  Changed mine directly from UF athletic site.  UF gymnast is looking fine.


----------



## GAX (Nov 2, 2008)

Bump. Still missin' a lot, but will give til tomorrow (Monday) night before we start badmouthin' the, welchers. 
Also, some of the avatar changes are.... aaaa.....questionable. That's OK, when we have this bet again and yall finally beat us again 6-7 years from now, don't be fussin' about our avatar changes. 


Members in Blue are good to go.

Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Dawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity, SFStephens, DSGB, ranger1977, Drewdawg09, SuperSport, TUFFDAWG

Yall are a great bunch of fellas and lady, no matter what the rest of the forum says about yall. Still 18 more to make the bet good... Am I missin' anyone?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok yall.  Here's the new avatr.  It can't touch the Sport chose but here it is.  It burns me up that I have to use it but I'm a man of my word.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 2, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> :
> Also, some of the avatar changes are.... aaaa.....questionable. That's OK, when we have this bet again and yall finally beat us again 6-7 years from now, don't be fussin' about our avatar changes.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Nov 2, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Bump. Still missin' a lot, but will give til tomorrow (Monday) night before we start badmouthin' the, welchers.
> Also, some of the avatar changes are.... aaaa.....questionable. That's OK, when we have this bet again and yall finally beat us again 6-7 years from now, don't be fussin' about our avatar changes.
> 
> 
> ...





Out of all the Dawg fans we have, only us few listed above took the bet????


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 2, 2008)

Can some one find me a picture of a florida guy, maybe half naked with some nice abs.............    I will take tebo covered in baby oil.


----------



## GAX (Nov 2, 2008)

Bump. Still missin' a lot, but will give til tomorrow (Monday) night before we start badmouthin' the, welchers. 
Also, some of the avatar changes are.... aaaa.....questionable. That's OK, when we have this bet again and yall finally beat us again 6-7 years from now, don't be fussin' about our avatar changes. 


Members in Blue are good to go.

Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Dawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity, SFStephens, DSGB, ranger1977, Drewdawg09, SuperSport, TUFFDAWG

Yall are a great bunch of fellas and lady, no matter what the rest of the forum says about yall. Still 17 more to make the bet good... Am I missin' anyone?




RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> Out of all the Dawg fans we have, only us few listed above took the bet????



Go figure. 




tuffdawg said:


> Can some one find me a picture of a florida guy, maybe half naked with some nice abs.............    I will take tebo covered in baby oil.



aaaaa.... NO.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Nov 2, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Bump. Still missin' a lot, but will give til tomorrow (Monday) night before we start badmouthin' the, welchers.
> Also, some of the avatar changes are.... aaaa.....questionable. That's OK, when we have this bet again and yall finally beat us again 6-7 years from now, don't be fussin' about our avatar changes.
> 
> 
> ...



I will make mine this evening.


----------



## creekbender (Nov 2, 2008)

i took care of mine and dirtroads avatar's.

GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck (Nov 2, 2008)

Man, talk about a butt kickin'    I'm in guys have no way to resize one from home so I'll change up in the morning...


----------



## bullgator (Nov 2, 2008)

creekbender said:


> i took care of mine and dirtroads avatar's.
> 
> GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm reporting you to the Obama campaign! 

Now man up!!


----------



## creekbender (Nov 2, 2008)

bullgator said:


> I'm reporting you to the Obama campaign!


aight


----------



## GAX (Nov 2, 2008)

Bump. Still missin' a lot, but will give til tomorrow (Monday) night before we start badmouthin' the, welchers. 
Also, some of the avatar changes are.... aaaa.....questionable. So, MAN UP! 


Members in Blue are acceptable and good to go.

Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Dawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity, SFStephens, DSGB, ranger1977, Drewdawg09, SuperSport, TUFFDAWG

Yall are a great bunch of fellas and lady, no matter what the rest of the forum says about yall. Still 16 more to make the bet good... Am I missin' anyone?

Gator fans. Feel free to change anything posted here.




.


----------



## chadair (Nov 2, 2008)

creekbender said:


> i took care of mine and dirtroads avatar's.
> 
> GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




 no way Creek, you've got to do better


----------



## GAX (Nov 2, 2008)

chadair said:


> no way Creek, you've got to do better




Surprised the Mods haven't got to him yet.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Nov 2, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Bump.
> Also, some of the avatar changes are.... aaaa.....questionable. So, MAN UP!



Mine is Mr. Tebow

Even has his gator dawg tag!


----------



## GAX (Nov 2, 2008)

Your ok with me slime, borderline but ok.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 2, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Mine is Mr. Tebow
> 
> Even has his gator dawg tag!



I thought the guy in the helmet was Jim Shockey....eh


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 2, 2008)

Awwwwwww shucks gaxtreme............... darn it.


----------



## GAX (Nov 2, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Awwwwwww shucks gaxtreme............... darn it.


----------



## GAX (Nov 2, 2008)

Bump. Still missin' a lot, but will give til tomorrow (Monday) night before we start badmouthin' the, welchers. 
Also, some of the avatar changes are.... aaaa.....questionable. So, MAN UP! 


Members in Blue are acceptable and good to go.
 
Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Dawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity, SFStephens, DSGB, ranger1977, Drewdawg09, SuperSport, TUFFDAWG

Yall are a great bunch of fellas and lady, no matter what the rest of the forum says about yall. Still 16 more to make the bet good... Am I missin' anyone?

Gator fans. Feel free to change anything posted here.




.


----------



## Drewdawg09 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hows my avatar now


----------



## GAX (Nov 2, 2008)

Drewdawg09 said:


> Hows my avatar now



Definitely works!


----------



## GAX (Nov 2, 2008)

Bump. Still missin' a lot, but will give til tomorrow (Monday) night before we start badmouthin' the, welchers. 
Also, some of the avatar changes are.... aaaa.....questionable. So, MAN UP! 


Members in Blue are acceptable and good to go.
 
Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Dawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity, SFStephens, DSGB, ranger1977, Drewdawg09, SuperSport, TUFFDAWG

Yall are a great bunch of fellas and lady, no matter what the rest of the forum says about yall. Still 15 more to make the bet good... Am I missin' anyone?

Gator fans. Feel free to change anything posted here.




.


----------



## GAX (Nov 2, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Awwwwwww shucks gaxtreme............... darn it.



Ohhh, now I know. the nekkid oily Tebo thing.

Gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 2, 2008)

Hmmmm.......I'm thinking dawg1419 and muducker need to have theirs run by the review board. You know, just to be fair to the others that paid up properly .


----------



## GAX (Nov 2, 2008)

fine with me... I'm defiantly not the final say, I'm just trying to keep up with it.


----------



## chadair (Nov 2, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Hmmmm.......I'm thinking dawg1419 and muducker need to have theirs run by the review board. You know, just to be fair to the others that paid up properly .




yeah, they are as lame as creekbender


----------



## GAX (Nov 2, 2008)

Bump. Still missin' a lot, but will give til tomorrow (Monday) night before we start badmouthin' the, welchers. 
Also, some of the avatar changes are.... aaaa.....questionable. So, MAN UP! 

Members in Red must change their avatar, as per Gator Fans that participated in bet, to be fair to other  participating UGA Fans. 

Members in Blue are acceptable and good to go.
 

Members in Black are MIA.

Ol Red, Mustangmatt30, Acrey, Fatboy84, South Ga Dawg, MudDucker, creekbender, Sultan of Slime, buck#4, Idratherbhunting, biggabuck, gordowshawt, glh708, bilgerat, RackNBeardoutdoors, Dawg 1419, SGADawg, dirtroad, letsemwalk, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, Hunter Blair, sweatequity, SFStephens, DSGB, ranger1977, Drewdawg09, SuperSport, TUFFDAWG

Yall are a great bunch of fellas and lady, no matter what the rest of the forum says about yall. Still 18 more to make the bet good... Am I missin' anyone?

Gator fans. Feel free to change anything posted here.




.


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 2, 2008)

Mines changed


----------



## chadair (Nov 2, 2008)

bilgerat said:


> Mines changed




cheesy


----------



## Hunter Blair (Nov 2, 2008)

mines changed


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hunter Blair said:


> mines changed



lawd have mercy.....


----------



## Hunter Blair (Nov 3, 2008)

if i gotta look at it for two months, i figured it had to be purdy....


----------



## glh708 (Nov 3, 2008)

mine is changed.   congrats to the gators.
 i do like all the ones with the pretty ladies on them


----------



## j_seph (Nov 3, 2008)

Glad to see u UGA boys being so supprtive of other teams, Especially Hunter Blair


----------



## Buck (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm in..


----------



## chadair (Nov 3, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> I'm in..




no you ain't gotta do better


----------



## Buck (Nov 3, 2008)

chadair said:


> no you ain't gotta do better



What?  What's wrong with it?  



How's this one?


----------



## chadair (Nov 3, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> What?  What's wrong with it?
> 
> 
> 
> How's this one?



better


----------



## DSGB (Nov 3, 2008)

Changed mine.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 3, 2008)

Dag nab it.......... If you fellers can have the big chested women....... By god I want a baby oiled Tebow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 3, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> I'm in..



Sorry, no self portraits .



tuffdawg said:


> Dag nab it.......... If you fellers can have the big chested women....... By god I want a baby oiled Tebow!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Then go get him


----------



## DDD (Nov 3, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> I'm in..


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Nov 3, 2008)

So whats the time limit on these avatars?How long do we have to wear em?


----------



## chadair (Nov 3, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> So whats the time limit on these avatars?How long do we have to wear em?




january 1, 2009 big daddy


----------



## sleeze (Nov 3, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> So whats the time limit on these avatars?How long do we have to wear em?



Till next time we play yall..




Nah, dunno , yall might wanna go in on a UGA-GT avatar bet.  If the GT guys want to do that i say till Nov.29.   Some guys have said two months?  

Maybe some other Gators can chime in.


----------



## sleeze (Nov 3, 2008)

chadair said:


> january 1, 2009 big daddy



Their you go, 2 months it is.

Unless you Wanna put your avatar on the line against GT.  Gotta ask the Tech boys.


----------



## chadair (Nov 3, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Their you go, 2 months it is.
> 
> Unless you Wanna put your avatar on the line against GT.  Gotta ask the Tech boys.



 does that mean Tech fans will be sporting Gator avatars as well

but if they do, and thecoatail riding leghumpers win, then the mutt fans have to keep the gator pics


----------



## sleeze (Nov 3, 2008)

chadair said:


> does that mean Tech fans will be sporting Gator avatars as well
> 
> but if they do, and thecoatail riding leghumpers win, then the mutt fans have to keep the gator pics




I like it!!! Sounds good to me!!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Nov 3, 2008)

Them GT boys are on their own.I will just do my time and be done with it!


----------



## creekbender (Nov 3, 2008)

aight i changed toby the waiter , hope ya'll like my new avatar this time .


----------



## chadair (Nov 3, 2008)

creekbender said:


> aight i changed toby the waiter , hope ya'll like my new avatar this time .


----------



## dirtroad (Nov 3, 2008)

changed mine too


----------



## sleeze (Nov 3, 2008)

creekbender said:


> aight i changed toby the waiter , hope ya'll like my new avatar this time .



There ya go!!!!


----------



## GAX (Nov 3, 2008)

I say until ya'll beat us again. Just rotate the girls every week. 






Naaa...Whatever the others decide.


----------



## Buck (Nov 3, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Sorry, no self portraits .



 

Aight, I changed it up...  Sorry, would have done it sooner but spent the day at the hospital with my dad...


----------



## larpyn (Nov 3, 2008)

creekbender said:


> aight i changed toby the waiter , hope ya'll like my new avatar this time .



looks a lot better than the waiter...... 

you are a good sport, i don't care what all these other guys say about you


----------



## creekbender (Nov 3, 2008)

larpyn said:


> looks a lot better than the waiter......
> 
> you are a good sport, i don't care what all these other guys say about you



i know your right !


----------



## sleeze (Nov 3, 2008)

larpyn said:


> looks a lot better than the waiter......
> 
> you are a good sport, i don't care what all these other guys say about you



SSHHHHHH,  Keep quite.

I kidd , I kidd.


----------



## sleeze (Nov 3, 2008)

Okay the new list of guys that need to change em up.

Ol' red, Acrey, IdRatherBHunting, biggabuck, gordoshawt, Dawg 1419, dirtroad, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, sweatequity

Ones in Blue need to dig deep down and do a little better.

Kudos to the guys that have changed thus far.  Way to be be good sports!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 3, 2008)

chadair said:


> cheesy



hows this one?  Better??


----------



## chadair (Nov 3, 2008)

bilgerat said:


> hows this one?  Better??



much better this was the best thing we could have done this site has never looked so good


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 3, 2008)

I am loving my new one!!! I have to hand it to SOS.... he is freagin awesome!!


----------



## chadair (Nov 3, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I am loving my new one!!! I have to hand it to SOS.... he is freagin awesome!!




 I vote we release her from her debt


----------



## GAX (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## gordoshawt (Nov 3, 2008)

Even though I don't get on much anymore, I am no welcher. 


GO GATORS


----------



## sleeze (Nov 3, 2008)

Okay the new list of guys that need to change em up.

Ol' red, Acrey, IdRatherBHunting, biggabuck, Dawg 1419, dirtroad, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, sweatequity

Ones in Blue need to dig deep down and do a little better.

Kudos to the guys that have changed thus far. Way to be be good sports!!!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 3, 2008)

chadair said:


> much better this was the best thing we could have done this site has never looked so good



Oh man.....I was thinking the same thing. I wasn't expecting this but it sure turned into an unexpected bonus.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Nov 3, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I am loving my new one!!! I have to hand it to SOS.... he is freagin awesome!!





chadair said:


> I vote we release her from her debt


----------



## dirtroad (Nov 4, 2008)

changed it again for the last time


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm not MIA anymore.....Hadn't had access to a computer.  Unlike all the folks voting for Obama, I have to work.

Red


----------



## chadair (Nov 4, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I'm not MIA anymore.....Hadn't had access to a computer.  Unlike all the folks voting for Obama, I have to work.
> 
> Red




 I'll be the first to call Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- on that one working
 and change your avatar


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 4, 2008)

chadair said:


> I'll be the first to call Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- on that one working
> and change your avatar



The bet was a FLA avatar.  Whiney baby.

Red


----------



## chadair (Nov 4, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Just clarify, if we win the "puppy" in your avatar HAS to be UGA,(Or Knowshon hoisting this year's trophy.) not "Trigger" your flea bitten, mangy, favorite yard mutt.





jdgator said:


> We need a few rules:
> 
> 1) This thread is locked the Monday of the week before the game. No after-the-fact bandwagon fans jumping in at half time.
> 
> ...





Ol' Red said:


> The bet was a FLA avatar.  Whiney baby.
> 
> Red



 I'm sure the A.D.D medicine has not kicked in yet, so I did your work for the LOSERS who had to change their avatar
 we can put it in ebonics for ya if you STILL don't get it

 and sweatguy needs to change his as well. I'm sure there is more then enough pics of Tebow torchin uga if you are wantin a pic of Tebow


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 4, 2008)

1) This thread is locked the Monday of the week before the game. No after-the-fact bandwagon fans jumping in at half time.  ???
2) No deleting posts on this thread. Once you are in, you are in till Jan1, 2009.  Got it.

3) If you are on the losing side, you must replace your avatar with the avatar of the winning team's selection by the following Monday or at the point at which the winning team elects a "replacement avatar." ???? well?  

4) Selection of avatar will be decided democratically. all those who partake in the bet will have an equal say in the selection of the "replacement avatar." When's the vote?

5) Final selection of "replacement avatars" must be approved by Sports Forum Moderator Greg Tench. 
i. Nothing pornographic  Check.

ii. Nothing lewd or illegal  Check.

iii. No individual jabs at individual board members  Check...unless chadair aint telling us something.

iv. No profanity  Check.

v. Nothing regarding an individual's personal sexual choice(i.e I am a gaytor or I am for UGAy)  Again...chadair?

vi. Nothing which violates the rules of the Georgia Outdoors Network Forum.  Check.

6) Winning team will announce their selection of the replacement avatar on a sticky thread titled "replacement avatar"  Well?

Red


----------



## sleeze (Nov 4, 2008)

Updated List.

Ol' red, Acrey, IdRatherBHunting, biggabuck, Dawg 1419, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, sweatequity

Ones in Blue need to dig deep down and do a little better.

Kudos to the guys that have changed thus far. Way to be be good sports!!!


----------



## chadair (Nov 4, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> 1
> 6) Winning team will announce their selection of the replacement avatar on a sticky thread titled "replacement avatar"  Well?
> 
> Red



 are you really wanting us to appoint you one I hate for ALL these guys to take down these nice lookin female avatars because a few guys want to MAKE an Obama move and have his own rules


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 4, 2008)

chadair said:


> are you really wanting us to appoint you one I hate for ALL these guys to take down these nice lookin female avatars because a few guys want to MAKE an Obama move and have his own rules



I thought Obama was a gator.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 4, 2008)

I think 'Ol Red likes that new avatar more than he's lettin on......


----------



## chadair (Nov 4, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I thought Obama was a gator.




 I don't even have a comeback for that


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 4, 2008)

chadair said:


> I don't even have a comeback for that



Gothca.


----------



## sleeze (Nov 4, 2008)

bullgator said:


> I think 'Ol Red likes that new avatar more than he's lettin on......



The sad thing is , i think you are right.

If you go by some of the pics he has posted on the forum.


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 4, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Members in Red must change their avatar, as per Gator Fans that participated in bet, to be fair to other  participating UGA Fans.
> 
> Members in Blue are acceptable and good to go.
> 
> ...





sleeze said:


> Updated List.
> 
> Ol' red, Acrey, IdRatherBHunting, biggabuck, Dawg 1419, toolmkr20, Browning Slayer, sweatequity



I am a man of my word......I'll comply with the original rules of the bet.

Red


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Nov 4, 2008)

If ya'll Gator/Georgia Tech fans want to do another bet on the Georgia vs Tech game, I'm in it as well. But if so, can we start a new thread? I'm cool either way, January 1st 2009 with the bet we have, or if ya'll want to make it fun, let's throw another bet out there...


----------



## chadair (Nov 4, 2008)

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> If ya'll Gator/Georgia Tech fans want to do another bet on the Georgia vs Tech game, I'm in it as well. But if so, can we start a new thread? I'm cool either way, January 1st 2009 with the bet we have, or if ya'll want to make it fun, let's throw another bet out there...




 no!! I'm fine with the way it is


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 4, 2008)

Well my avatar was making me feel dirty. So I put my puppy back up.


----------



## Resica (Nov 4, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Well my avatar was making me feel dirty. So I put my puppy back up.


----------



## topcat (Nov 4, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I am a man of my word......I'll comply with the original rules of the bet.
> 
> Red


I don't have a dog in this fight... I'm a newbie... (I'm trying to take away any retort you might have, working man)

You're weak.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I am a man of my word......I'll comply with the original rules of the bet.
> 
> Red


 
Ya see Red... That's why you make up your OWN rules when complying with a bet... Vegas never makes a bet unless they have the control... Remember.. The house ALWAYS wins!!

Sorry folks, I've been out of town since last Thursday...

I'm in! Go DAWGS!


----------



## topcat (Nov 4, 2008)

Wondering where you been


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2008)

topcat said:


> Wondering where you been


 
I promise you I haven't been far.. Just had a family emergency we had to go out of state for.. No fun! Not to mention my Dawgs getting their teeth kicked in.. I've got to catch up!


----------



## GAX (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep, yall were right on figuring they wouldn't "man up".


----------



## topcat (Nov 4, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> I promise you I haven't been far.. Just had a family emergency we had to go out of state for.. No fun! Not to mention my Dawgs getting their teeth kicked in.. I've got to catch up!


Hope everything is all right -- football junk talk aside


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Yep, yall were right on figuring they wouldn't "man up".


 

Man Up?? This coming from a Gator that worships a man that crys...  Please!!!


----------



## GAX (Nov 4, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Man Up?? This coming from a Gator that worships a man that crys...  Please!!!



This coming from a sore loser?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2008)

topcat said:


> Hope everything is all right -- football junk talk aside


 
It's all good now... Just glad to be home.. Funerals are never fun! Although there is probably a good funeral to go to.. I missed that one on TV yesterday too..  Glad to hear about Fulmer! Things should start to move in the right direction for you guys up at UT.. Best thing to happen to you guys in a LONG while!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> This coming from a sore loser?


 
Nope... This is coming from a guy that KNOWS there is "NO CRYING" in football.. Wonder what Ditka would have said to Tebow if they played on the same field... I promise you it wouldn't have been nice!


----------



## GAX (Nov 4, 2008)

Maybe, if UGA would have put a little emotion in the game they would have won..... aaaaa....nevermind, nothing would have helped them.


----------



## topcat (Nov 4, 2008)

I expected more from this dude.  Don't know why.  What a joke you are


----------



## chadair (Nov 4, 2008)

topcat said:


> I expected more from this dude.  Don't know why.  What a joke you are




why? he was skeered to begin with. I wouldn't expect Slayer to man up. Probably tripped over his skirt gettin to his puter


----------



## topcat (Nov 4, 2008)

chadair said:


> why? he was skeered to begin with. I wouldn't expect Slayer to man up. Probably tripped over his skirt gettin to his puter


Guess I gave him more credit than he was due?  My bad... he was due no credit.  Just showing up with that weak avatar?  Joke!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 4, 2008)

OK,  we're puttin it to a vote.....Do we put above mentioned Browning Slayer on the dreaded "Double Secret Probation"...??


----------



## chadair (Nov 4, 2008)

bullgator said:


> OK,  we're puttin it to a vote.....Do we put above mentioned Browning Slayer on the dreaded "Double Secret Probation"...??



yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GAX (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 4, 2008)

topcat said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight... I'm a newbie... (I'm trying to take away any retort you might have, working man)
> 
> You're weak.



Shut up newbie....You're right.  You don't have a dog in this fight...This thread is reserved for teams who actually have a winning record...and a coach.

Red


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 4, 2008)

Alright I have officially changed my avatar hope this will work sorry it took a little while new at making changes and stuff.Chadair thanks for your input.Had to get my dad to help out. How long does this have to be up again?


----------



## chadair (Nov 4, 2008)

toolmkr20 said:


> Alright I have officially changed my avatar hope this will work sorry it took a little while new at making changes and stuff.Chadair thanks for your input.Had to get my dad to help out. How long does this have to be up again?





jan.1st 09


----------



## bullgator (Nov 4, 2008)

toolmkr20 said:


> Alright I have officially changed my avatar hope this will work sorry it took a little while new at making changes and stuff.Chadair thanks for your input.Had to get my dad to help out. How long does this have to be up again?



You done good. You'll like wearing the colors of a winner!.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 4, 2008)

We will see next year.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 4, 2008)

Its all in good fun anyways.


----------



## sleeze (Nov 4, 2008)

toolmkr20 said:


> Its all in good fun anyways.



Thats right tolmkr.  Way to go!!!!! All in good fun.

Now convince your buddies to "make it good"


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2008)

topcat said:


> Guess I gave him more credit than he was due? My bad... he was due no credit. Just showing up with that weak avatar? Joke!


 
Ok Kitten, I guess you and ALL of those little Gators forget my original post on putting me in this bet.. Read below.. And I got Chadair's and Sleeze's blessing.. They should have specified like I DID!! Sorry but you silly little gators won't EVER pull one over on me.. 



> Alright... Fine.. I'm in! But it will be a Gator pic that I choose! Since I like my Flags I'll sport a Gator Flag IF YOU WIN! If not, Chadair and Sleeze will fly MY UGA flag! Only way I'm IN!


 
And I've kept my end of the bargain up.. I'm flying a Gator Flag! Stupid little Gators... Did you boys really think you had me on this one??


----------



## bullgator (Nov 5, 2008)

I guess you and Obama have something in common.....the rules are for everyone else, not you!. Just put your old Gatorbait flag back up and stop whinning .


----------



## chadair (Nov 5, 2008)

chadair said:


> you can play by the same rules as everyone else but I have no problem with you flying a gator flag
> 
> that shows wanting your own little "slayer rules", yeah you got some big uns





chadair said:


> if all your groupies are fine with that, then it's fine with me
> But our avatar for yall will be of our choosing, and I nominate Sleeze for finding the suitable avatars for yall





Browning Slayer said:


> Ok Kitten, I guess you and ALL of those little Gators forget my original post on putting me in this bet.. Read below.. And I got Chadair's and Sleeze's blessing.. They should have specified like I DID!! Sorry but you silly little gators won't EVER pull one over on me..
> 
> 
> 
> And I've kept my end of the bargain up.. I'm flying a Gator Flag! Stupid little Gators... Did you boys really think you had me on this one??



thats NOT a gator flag LOSER, that would be an antigator flag. but whatever, you did not clear an antigator flag with anybody.
 Sad part is, is that I was gullible to believe you were a good guy, when you basically turned out to be a non truth teller. If you are fine with that no sweat off my back, atleast I know now where you stand.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 5, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Members in Red must change their avatar, as per Gator Fans that participated in bet, to be fair to other  participating UGA Fans.
> 
> 
> .



Are you as blind as you are dumb. I have changed my avatar.  It is straight from the UF atheletic site and is a picture of a gator gymnast.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ok Kitten, I guess you and ALL of those little Gators forget my original post on putting me in this bet.. Read below.. And I got Chadair's and Sleeze's blessing.. They should have specified like I DID!! Sorry but you silly little gators won't EVER pull one over on me..
> 
> 
> 
> And I've kept my end of the bargain up.. I'm flying a Gator Flag! Stupid little Gators... Did you boys really think you had me on this one??



Sneaky lawyer trick Slayer.  But it's funny.


----------



## GAX (Nov 5, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ok Kitten, I guess you and ALL of those little Gators forget my original post on putting me in this bet.. Read below.. And I got Chadair's and Sleeze's blessing.. They should have specified like I DID!! Sorry but you silly little gators won't EVER pull one over on me..
> 
> 
> 
> And I've kept my end of the bargain up.. I'm flying a Gator Flag! Stupid little Gators... Did you boys really think you had me on this one??


 


MudDucker said:


> Are you as blind as you are dumb. I have changed my avatar. It is straight from the UF atheletic site and is a picture of a gator gymnast.


 

2 outta 29 ain't bad. You'll always have snakes in the grass.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> You'll always have snakes in the grass.


 
And Stupid little Gators trying to twist stuff around... Sorry man but I kept my end of the bargain.. Sorry if I outsmarted you gators but you should be use to it.. You know what they say.. Gators have brains the size of peas...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sneaky lawyer trick Slayer. But it's funny.


 
I always have a plan "B"...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2008)

chadair said:


> thats NOT a gator flag LOSER, that would be an antigator flag. but whatever, you did not clear an antigator flag with anybody.
> Sad part is, is that I was gullible to believe you were a good guy, when you basically turned out to be a non truth teller. If you are fine with that no sweat off my back, atleast I know now where you stand.


 
I stand against all Gators.. A Gator flag is a Gator Flag.. Call it what you want but it has your Gator on it.. Why do you think I said if you guys lose you have to use "MY" flag?? C'mon now.. Being a good guy has nothing to do with it.. I didn't want in on this bet because I'll NEVER fly a PRO ANYBODY Flag besides a Dawg flag.. You and Sleeze kept calling me out so I just thought outside of the box and made it to either way it went I would win.. I told you, I don't bet unless I'm going to win.. That's why I don't gamble on anything..


----------



## chadair (Nov 5, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> I said if you guys lose you have to use "MY" flag?? :




 we did not lose goofy and I said you could fly a flag but you had to follow everyones elses rules and those rules stated you could NOT use anything that was downgrading the WINNING team. But if you want to weasel out, then go ahead cause all I know is that all a man has is his word.


----------



## sleeze (Nov 5, 2008)

BUMP

Ol' red, Acrey, IdRatherBHunting, biggabuck, Browning Slayer

Change them avatars boys.

Kudos to the guys that have changed thus far. Way to be be good sports!!!
__________________


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2008)

chadair said:


> we did not lose goofy and I said you could fly a flag but you had to follow everyones elses rules and those rules stated you could NOT use anything that was downgrading the WINNING team.


 
Here's the rules... Show me where it says anything about downgrading?



> 1) This thread is locked the Monday of the week before the game. No after-the-fact bandwagon fans jumping in at half time. ???
> 2) No deleting posts on this thread. Once you are in, you are in till Jan1, 2009. Got it.
> 
> 3) If you are on the losing side, you must replace your avatar with the avatar of the winning team's selection by the following Monday or at the point at which the winning team elects a "replacement avatar." ???? well?
> ...


 
Here's my thread... You should read it!



> Alright... Fine.. I'm in! But it will be a Gator pic that I choose! Since I like my Flags I'll sport a Gator Flag IF YOU WIN! If not, Chadair and Sleeze will fly MY UGA flag! Only way I'm IN!


 
Here's your answer to my thread..



> you can play by the same rules as everyone else but I have no problem with you flying a gator flag


 
And the 2nd part to your post..



> that shows wanting your own little "slayer rules", yeah you got some big uns


 
And YES, I DO!! 




> then go ahead cause all I know is that all a man has is his word.


 
Again, I'll put my original post up to show how much I DO stand by my word.. The whole part of I'm IN ONLY IF... Here you read for yourself...



> Alright... Fine.. I'm in! But it will be a Gator pic that I choose! Since I like my Flags I'll sport a Gator Flag IF YOU WIN! If not, Chadair and Sleeze will fly MY UGA flag! Only way I'm IN!


 
Come on... I know it's just eating you up knowing that you STILL couldn't get me.. Sorry Gator nation but you boys are going to have to do a lot better than this..


----------



## sleeze (Nov 5, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Come on... I know it's just eating you up knowing that you STILL couldn't get me.. Sorry Gator nation but you boys are going to have to do a lot better than this..



Eatin us up? LOL, Your a hoot man.  The way you are acting just confirms how much of a sore loser you are.  You and Ol red seem to be a lot alike.  Which aint good, since red puts up his manly pics up all the time.

And its "eating you up" that the overrated underachieveing dogs didnt have a chance against the mighty gators.  Get used to the ribbing because you are going to get it from me all.................year...............long.  woof woof

49-10


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

sleeze said:


> BUMP
> 
> Ol' red, Acrey, IdRatherBHunting, biggabuck, Browning Slayer
> 
> ...



Read YOUR rules.....blow it out your butt gayterd....

Red


----------



## chadair (Nov 5, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Here's the rules... Show me where it says anything about downgrading?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 wow!!! you've become a legend in your own mind even after losing. You can turn it anyway you want too, myself and everyone on here knows who is a man of his word.

 And the only thing eating me up is 49-10 LOSER


----------



## sleeze (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Read YOUR rules.....blow it out your butt gayterd....
> 
> Red



Their you go again. Talking about mans butts.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Their you go again. Talking about mans butts.


 

That would be true if YOU were a man...


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

I heard Sleeze and Shaggybill got in a butt dart contest....Sleeze is still the reining champ...Since you're so fond of betting, what did you have riding on that Sleeze?

Red


----------



## sleeze (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I heard Sleeze and Shaggybill got in a butt dart contest....Sleeze is still the reining champ...Since you're so fond of betting, what did you have riding on that Sleeze?
> 
> Red



Nice try, Good effort , but well short , Red.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 5, 2008)

Let's just take the 29 good sports and move on. Way too much time spent on the 2 that didn't get the spirit of the challenge.


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Let's just take the 29 good sports and move on. Way too much time spent on the 2 that didn't get the spirit of the challenge.



Yeah.

Red


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Read YOUR rules.....blow it out your butt gayterd....
> 
> Red


The hateful BOZO is back.


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

Resica said:


> The hateful BOZO is back.




I see the waterhead pretender fan is still around too....you aren't tired from dancing around in Graham Park last night?  


Red


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I see the waterhead pretender fan is still around too....you aren't tired from dancing around in Graham Park last night?
> 
> 
> Red



Where's Graham Park BOZO?


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Baldy,You spew hate out the top and bottom at the same time?Your team lost this past weekend big,didn't they?...Sorry Bozo..................


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

Resica said:


> Hey Baldy,You spew hate out the top and bottom at the same time?Your team lost this past weekend big,didn't they?...Sorry Bozo..................



Yep, we sure did.  Not spewing hate.  You are from PA.  You  must have been in Philly where all the pretend....I mean Obama supporters were hanging out last night.  I'm sure with you being a Big 0 supporter, you voted for the biggest pretender of all....yall seem to move in hoards....kind of like maggots......

Red


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Shut up newbie....You're right.  You don't have a dog in this fight...This thread is reserved for teams who actually have a winning record...and a coach.
> 
> Red


Hey I'm sorry.  I'll ask you before I post next time.

I'm also sorry you can't man up to a bet you made.

And I'm really sorry you have no affiliation to the school you bet on, other than you live in the same state.

TC


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Yep, we sure did.  Not spewing hate.  You are from PA.  You  must have been in Philly where all the pretend....I mean Obama supporters were hanging out last night.  I'm sure with you being a Big 0 supporter, you voted for the biggest pretender of all....yall seem to move in hoards....kind of like maggots......
> 
> Red


There ya go again Bozo,making assumptions,kinda like last time when you said I thought the Big Ten was better than the SEC.You know what they say about assuming,nah you probably don't do ya.BOZO on Baldy!!!


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

topcat said:


> Hey I'm sorry.  I'll ask you before I post next time.
> 
> I'm also sorry you can't man up to a bet you made.
> 
> ...



Well you got the first line of your post right.  Read the rules.  I know, I know being a UT fan/grad whatever that's a tall order, but it is what it is....No affiliation to the school I bet on?  Didn't know I had to be a grad of a particular school to be a fan....

Oh, yeah, I got paid to go to school for 4 years.  Athletic scholarships, Academic scholarships, out of state waivers(another scholarship) tend to add up.  I guess you want me to apologize for that?

How's it feel to headed towards UT's second losing season in five years?

Red


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

topcat said:


> Hey I'm sorry.  I'll ask you before I post next time.
> 
> I'm also sorry you can't man up to a bet you made.
> 
> ...


Hey Topcat,The only thing I've seen from BOZO(Ol Red)is ignorance and hate.Your best bet is to ignore his sorry self.So far,I haven't been able to.


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

Resica said:


> Hey Topcat,The only thing I've seen from BOZO(Ol Red)is ignorance and hate.Your best bet is to ignore his sorry self.So far,I haven't been able to.



Awesome idea...I agree with you.  Go away and ignore me.  I'll do everyhting I can to help you.

Red


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Well you got the first line of your post right.  Read the rules.  I know, I know being a UT fan/grad whatever that's a tall order, but it is what it is....No affiliation to the school I bet on?  Didn't know I had to be a grad of a particular school to be a fan....
> 
> Oh, yeah, I got paid to go to school for 4 years.  Athletic scholarships, Academic scholarships, out of state waivers(another scholarship) tend to add up.  I guess you want me to apologize for that?
> 
> ...


Maybe you should have gone to Couth school Bozo,cause you have none,and your draggin me into it.


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

You spew nonsense to people who like you too?


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Awesome idea...I agree with you.  Go away and ignore me.  I'll do everyhting I can to help you.
> 
> Red


*Everything* you mean?  Pay attention.

I got paid to go to school too.  UT.  If it had been another school I would probably give them my allegience.

I'm not a troll, I just think you're weak for not owning up to a bet you made.  

Sorry you get so stirred up over an internet message board.


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

topcat said:


> *Everything* you mean?  Pay attention.
> 
> I got paid to go to school too.  UT.  If it had been another school I would probably give them my allegience.
> 
> ...




Obviously that UT edumicashun didn't do much for you seeing as how you can't read the rules to a bet you weren't even a part of.  That being said, I still can't figure out why you care?

I thought you and your boy were going to ignore me?

Red


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

Resica said:


> Maybe you should have gone to Couth school Bozo,cause you have none,and your draggin me into it.




Maybe you should go away.....and ignore me.

Red


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Maybe you should go away.....and ignore me.
> 
> Red


I probably should,but once you called me Clown and put words in my mouth,I couldn't leave well enough alone.I've stooped to name callin for now,BOZO.


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

Resica said:


> I probably should,but once you called me Clown and put words in my mouth,I couldn't leave well enough alone.I've stooped to name callin for now,BOZO.




Still not ignoring me.......If the shoe fits wear it .

Red


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Obviously that UT edumicashun didn't do much for you seeing as how you can't read the rules to a bet you weren't even a part of.  That being said, I still can't figure out why you care?
> 
> I thought you and your boy were going to ignore me?
> 
> Red



Oh, I can and will ignore you.  

Who is "my boy"?

Man up on your bet.  Sissy.


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Still not ignoring me.......If the shoe fits wear it .
> 
> Red


Take all the blame Red.Never noticed you much,except for your bow shootin belly until you called me out.Then I noticed your nasty to lots of people.I'll not ignore you  much  soon.Should have left well enough alone.Take care BOZO.


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

topcat said:


> Oh, I can and will ignore you.
> 
> Who is "my boy"?
> 
> Man up on your bet.  Sissy.


He's not a sissy he's a rude punk.


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

topcat said:


> Oh, I can and will ignore you.
> 
> Who is "my boy"?
> 
> Man up on your bet.  Sissy.



You boy?  Guess that's this Resica clown.....I followed through on the bet.  You want to make one on UT having a losing season?  I bet they do.

When are you going to start ignoring me?

Red


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> You boy?  Guess that's this Resica clown.....I followed through on the bet.  You want to make one on UT having a losing season?  I bet they do.
> 
> When are you going to start ignoring me?
> 
> Red


You funny BALDY......


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

Resica said:


> You funny BALDY......




Oh, I usually do.  Women love the bald head.  

Red


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

Were ya a little annoying punk when you were a kid?I think I know the answer.Short man disease or what?


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> You boy?  Guess that's this Resica clown.....I followed through on the bet.  You want to make one on UT having a losing season?  I bet they do.
> 
> When are you going to start ignoring me?
> 
> Red



Nah, I don't think I'll ignore you.  This is too much fun.

UT having a losing season?  We already lost 6 games, tard.

I'll just keep supporting the school I graduated from... and combing my hair every morning.  And teaching my kids that you quit soccer when you're 12.


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

topcat said:


> Nah, I don't think I'll ignore you.  This is too much fun.
> 
> UT having a losing season?  We already lost 6 games, tard.
> 
> I'll just keep supporting the school I graduated from... and combing my hair every morning.  And teaching my kids that you quit soccer when you're 12.



You're right, this is a blast.  I love having a battle of the minds with mental midgets.  This will make 2 losing seasons in 5 years...Man that must suck.

Tell them to quit soccer....the number 1 sport in the world....  GREAT idea.  Have them go to UT where they can pick up trash on Friday, go to the game on Saturday and hunt on Sunday in the same outfit....or how ever yall do it...

Red


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

Resica said:


> Were ya a little annoying punk when you were a kid?I think I know the answer.Short man disease or what?



Ya got an answer?


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> You're right, this is a blast.  I love having a battle of the minds with mental midgets.  This will make 2 losing seasons in 5 years...Man that must suck.
> 
> Tell them to quit soccer....the number 1 sport in the world....  GREAT idea.  Have them go to UT where they can pick up trash on Friday, go to the game on Saturday and hunt on Sunday in the same outfit....or how ever yall do it...
> 
> Red



What was the score last year?  Oh I know last year doesn't matter... but what was the score in '98?  When was UT's last NC?

I've had a talk with my boy.  He's 2.  I told him he's not gonna play soccer.  He's pretty much cool with that.

That last joke is soooooo old... I know you can do better. Ol' Yellow.  Change your avatar.


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm done here Yellow.

Sorry Florida fans for hi-jacking your thread.  Also sorry Ol' yellow won't comply.  But if he can lay his head down at night...

Soccer sucks


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

I too apologize for hijacking the thread.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2008)

so, is the war between the states over, now?


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> so, is the war between the states over, now?



I don't think so!


----------



## GAX (Nov 5, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> so, is the war between the states over, now?


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

Resica said:


> Were ya a little annoying punk when you were a kid?I think I know the answer.Short man disease or what?





Resica said:


> Ya got an answer?



Sure.  No, never have been annoying, I was always big for my age and there nothing about me that's short...How about you?  

Speaking of shortcomings, What's it like pulling for a pretender team in a pretender conference?



topcat said:


> What was the score last year?  Oh I know last year doesn't matter... but what was the score in '98?  When was UT's last NC?
> 
> I've had a talk with my boy.  He's 2.  I told him he's not gonna play soccer.  He's pretty much cool with that.
> 
> That last joke is soooooo old... I know you can do better. Ol' Yellow.  Change your avatar.



Why talk about last year when this year has already happened?  Who cares what happened 10 years ago.  1o years ago fat Phil's BP was a few points lower, a few pounds lighter.....and still had a job.

It might be old, but it only gets better with age.....

Red


----------



## GAX (Nov 5, 2008)

Guess not.


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Guess not.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


>



somehow, we ended up with a verbal war between  Georgia, Tennessee, and Pennsylvania in this "friendly bet" thread.


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I was always big for my age and there nothing about me that's short...How about you?
> 
> Speaking of shortcomings, What's it like pulling for a pretender team in a pretender conference?
> 
> ...


I'm not tall,almost 5'10"
.I like rooting for the Nittany Lions,they're 9-0 so far.I really can't help the conference they're in BOZO,I thought I told you I had no influence on any of that stuff before.Better clean the wax outta your ears if ya have any(ears that is),ok.


----------



## GAX (Nov 5, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> somehow, we ended up with a verbal war between  Georgia, Tennessee, and Pennsylvania in this "friendly bet" thread.



Yep. Someones pooped in the sandbox.


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> somehow, we ended up with a verbal war between  Georgia, Tennessee, and Pennsylvania in this "friendly bet" thread.


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> somehow, we ended up with a verbal war between  Georgia, Tennessee, and Pennsylvania in this "friendly bet" thread.



This is the same thing I was thinking.  It's all good, I've got the mental midgets under control.

Red


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Yep. Someones pooped in the sandbox.



Someone?Red pooped on enough folks and we're poopin back!


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Why talk about last year when this year has already happened?  Who cares what happened 10 years ago.  1o years ago fat Phil's BP was a few points lower, a few pounds lighter.....and still had a job.
> 
> It might be old, but it only gets better with age.....
> 
> Red


That must've stung in 98 when we won the NC.  I'm tired of talking about how it was in 1980 when y'all won your last.  It's insulting to the Dawgs on here with class who actually went to school there or have affiliations there.  Georgia Southern soccer rocks!

I hear about it all the time.  Non-stop.

As an SEC fan, I was excited to hear that the Dawgs were ranked #1 pre-season knowing that UT sucked.  When I joined this board it was REAL hard to feel bad for you when y'all got exposed by Bama.

Who cares about Fulmer?  6 million over 48 months?  I think he's doing alright.

Go Southern soccer!


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> somehow, we ended up with a verbal war between  Georgia, Tennessee, and Pennsylvania in this "friendly bet" thread.


If I made a "friendly bet" I'd pay up, just like the classy dudes from Georgia did.  Someone decided he was above it.  Sissy.


----------



## GAX (Nov 5, 2008)

Want some bama3?


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

topcat said:


> That must've stung in 98 when we won the NC.  I'm tired of talking about how it was in 1980 when y'all won your last.  It's insulting to the Dawgs on here with class who actually went to school there or have affiliations there.  Georgia Southern soccer rocks!
> 
> I hear about it all the time.  Non-stop.
> 
> ...



What's so funny about this guy's stuff is that he has done all this research on me  - where I went to school, the sports I played, what I look like, etc.  Bunch of free time I guess....With that said, I guess I should remove my pics....obviously I have a stalker.  Tell me Topcat, do I get you all hot and bothered? 

Red


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2008)

I lingered for a month or two before I joined.  I saw you post where you played soccer at GA Southern. (gay) 

At that time you had an avatar where you were staring at a Hooter's waitress's chest like you'd never seen that kind of thing before.  Neat, huh?

Nope, not lathered by you.  But I do have you riiiiiiiled up jack!


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Want some bama3?


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2008)

Riled up!


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

topcat said:


> I lingered for a month or two before I joined.  I saw you post where you played soccer at GA Southern.
> 
> At that time you had an avatar where you were staring at a Hooter's waitress's chest like you'd never seen that kind of thing before.  Neat, huh?
> 
> Nope, not lathered by you.  But I do have you riiiiiiiled up jack!



Ao you figured you start trolling now?  Why now?  What were you waiting for?  Guess you dispelled the myths about not being about to type with your other hand....."occupied" .  Not "riiiiiiiiled" up at all...Having a few beers, picking on a retard....you know, the kind of thing that happens to you and Resica often.....

If I had to wager a guess, you are the guy on the beach with Shaggybill....he's from up your way.

My name aint Jack either.......


Red


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Guess you dispelled the myths about not being about to type with your other hand....."occupied" ....Not "riiiiiiiiled" up all...Having a few beers, picking on a retard....you know, the kind of thing that happens to you and Resica often.....
> 
> If I had to wager a guess, you are the guy on the beach with Shagybill....he's from up your way.
> 
> Red



Lots of beaches up my way genius.

I'm having a few beers myself picking on a retard... you know the kind...

Man this is supposed to be fun...


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2008)

You modified your post.  Sissy.  Just like your avatar bet, you're a sissy


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

topcat said:


> Lots of beaches up my way genius.
> 
> I'm having a few beers myself picking on a retard... you know the kind...
> 
> Man this is supposed to be fun...



I'm having a blast!!!!!  You've never been to the beach with your ummmm....well I guess we can call him a "friend"?

Which mod should I report this stalker to?  Isn't there a website to check and see if this guy lives in your neighborhood?

Red


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Want some bama3?



nah. eating the kids halloween candy. now:
Back to the Show!!


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

I should be charging yall admission to this.....

Red


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2008)

report me to whomever you wish soccer boy.  i don't want a red card though

pay up on your avatar bet.  wimp


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

topcat said:


> report me to whomever you wish soccer boy.  i don't want a red card though
> 
> pay up on your avatar bet.  wimp



Make one with me stalker boy....

Red


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I should be charging yall admission to this.....
> 
> Red


Since your in charge and all!!BOZO


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

topcat said:


> My god, even browning slayer owned up.  You're so weak!  How's that feel?



He knows no different.Weak and feeble minded.


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

Resica said:


> Since your in charge and all!!BOZO



Now you're coming around to my way of thinking....Tell me something, what is a yankee in PA doing on GA forum board?  Trolling for little boys?  Might need to report your sorry tail too.  


You're still not ignoring me.....

Red


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Make one with me stalker boy....
> 
> Red


With you?  I'm not making anything with you bub.

You have two dudes kissing (supposedly) as your avatar.  I guess that's as good as it'll get with you.


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

Resica said:


> He knows no different.Weak and feeble minded.[/QUOTE
> 
> My avatar has been approved....I tell you what.  I'll make a bet with you to.  I bet PEEYEW doesn't go undefeated and win a NC.  If I win, you go away....permanently.
> 
> Red


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

topcat said:


> With you?  I'm not making anything with you bub.
> 
> You have two dudes kissing (supposedly) as your avatar.  I guess that's as good as it'll get with you.




Sissy.  Show me the rule that my avatar breaks.

You do realize if it weren't for me, you post count would really suck?


Red


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Sissy.  Show me the rule that my avatar breaks.
> 
> You do realize if it weren't for me, you post count would really suck?
> 
> ...


My post count?  I've never bothered to look, nor have I bothered to care.  It doesn't affect the fact that you're a sore loser.

Your avatar is a slap in the face of Florida fans whom you made a bet with.  I don't know of any "rule".  Haven't read them, but you've proved what you're all about.  Sore loser.


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Now you're coming around to my way of thinking....Tell me something, what is a yankee in PA doing on GA forum board?  Trolling for little boys?  Might need to report your sorry tail too.
> 
> 
> You're still not ignoring me.....
> ...


BOZO!!!!


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> you post count



Tard


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

topcat said:


> My post count?  I've never bothered to look, nor have I bothered to care.  It doesn't affect the fact that you're a sore loser.
> 
> Your avatar is a slap in the face of Florida fans whom you made a bet with.  I don't know of any "rule".  Haven't read them, but you've proved what you're all about.  Sore loser.



So you will make a comment about a bet you were not a part of, that you don't know the rules of, because you can't read them?  Wow, there is the intellectual highlight of the night!!!

Red


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Resica said:
> 
> 
> > He knows no different.Weak and feeble minded.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2008)

ya'll feel better, now?


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> ya'll feel better, now?



Not really,should we?


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> So you will make a comment about a bet you were not a part of, that you don't know the rules of, because you can't read them?  Wow, there is the intellectual highlight of the night!!!
> 
> Red



My bad.  Just read them.  You're a sore loser.


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

Resica said:


> Ol' Red said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't make any kind agreement with you MORON!!!!As ridiculous as you are?AHHHHHHH.
> ...


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> ya'll feel better, now?



I feel great.  Thanks


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Resica said:
> 
> 
> > Come on sissy pants......
> ...


----------



## GAX (Nov 5, 2008)

Finally.....


----------



## topcat (Nov 6, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Finally.....


aight dude..???  i was trying to get sissy boy to put up his florida flag


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> 2 outta 29 ain't bad. You'll always have snakes in the grass.



Snakes in the grass ... why am I not surprised that one reptile thinks everyone else is a reptile.   Listen little one, the avatar I am using came from:

http://www.gatorzone.com/gallery/

That sure isn't my normal hang out spot.  If you don't like it, tough luck.  It is a gator avatar from a gator site.  Just because it doesn't show your hero kissing another of his players doesn't mean it isn't fully compliant with the terms of the bet.  If you thought you alone were going to be the judge and jury of the chosen avatars, you should have posted that on the bet.   Silly gator.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2008)

topcat said:


> aight dude..???  i was trying to get sissy boy to put up his florida flag



And its none of your affair hillbilly.  What's that I hear...yep, its your nanny goat calling you back home.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 6, 2008)

Well I really don't care if 2 or 3 want to act like their being real cute by weaseling around the spirit of the challenge. 
We had almost all the UGA faithful man up. I'm sure those that didn't would be  the loudest if someone else tried the same stunt on them!. 
The real problem I have with it is that it may dampen the enthusiasm for future challenges because it may turn into another stunt by a few .


----------



## GAX (Nov 6, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Snakes in the grass ... why am I not surprised that one reptile thinks everyone else is a reptile.   Listen little one, the avatar I am using came from:
> 
> http://www.gatorzone.com/gallery/
> 
> That sure isn't my normal hang out spot.  If you don't like it, tough luck.  It is a gator avatar from a gator site.  Just because it doesn't show your hero kissing another of his players doesn't mean it isn't fully compliant with the terms of the bet.  If you thought you alone were going to be the judge and jury of the chosen avatars, you should have posted that on the bet.   Silly gator.




Never said I was, Missy.

If you read all the post, you will find, I am not the only Gator Fan, in the bet, that disapproves of your so called "UF avatar/self portrait".


----------



## Buck (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd rather have one of those Florida girl avatar's but I'm afraid my daughter might see it and then I'd have some serious splainin' to do...


----------



## chadair (Nov 6, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> I'd rather have one of those Florida girl avatar's but I'm afraid my daughter might see it and then I'd have some serious splainin' to do...



PERV













 But I admit, this has turned out to be a good thing


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 6, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Well I really don't care if 2 or 3 want to act like their being real cute by weaseling around the spirit of the challenge.
> We had almost all the UGA faithful man up. I'm sure those that didn't would be  the loudest if someone else tried the same stunt on them!.
> The real problem I have with it is that it may dampen the enthusiasm for future challenges because it may turn into another stunt by a few .



No, we would have been smart enough to write the rules correctly.

Red


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> And its none of your affair hillbilly. What's that I hear...yep, its your nanny goat calling you back home.


 

Nanny goat... 

He's in this thread cause there is no good thread about UT going on.. Boring these days up in ol Rocky FLop...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2008)

chadair said:


> But I admit, this has turned out to be a good thing


 
I don't know.. I had to explain mine to my wife yesterday...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> No, we would have been smart enough to write the rules correctly.
> 
> Red


 
I don't know why you boys are in such an uproar about Red's avatar.. It a still shot taken from a National TV broadcast of your QB.. It hasn't been photoshoped at all.. If you think it's downgrading then you should talk to Tebow about kissing guys on National TV!! It just shows Tebows true colors..


----------



## chadair (Nov 7, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't know.. I had to explain mine to my wife yesterday...


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 7, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Never said I was, Missy.
> 
> If you read all the post, you will find, I am not the only Gator Fan, in the bet, that disapproves of your so called "UF avatar/self portrait".



It takes a MAJORITY of the folks in thread to dissaprove of my avatar, not just one bloveated idjit.  Read your own rules panty boy.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 7, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Well I really don't care if 2 or 3 want to act like their being real cute by weaseling around the spirit of the challenge.
> We had almost all the UGA faithful man up. I'm sure those that didn't would be  the loudest if someone else tried the same stunt on them!.
> The real problem I have with it is that it may dampen the enthusiasm for future challenges because it may turn into another stunt by a few .



I haven't weaseled out of anything.  I went to the Florida atheletics site and in honor of you and the rest of the whiny gaytor fans, I picked the best looking gator female there.  Just because you nitwits can't read your own rules and just because two of you are whining, doesn't mean I haven't complied fully with the bet.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 7, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nanny goat...
> 
> He's in this thread cause there is no good thread about UT going on.. Boring these days up in ol Rocky FLop...



He needs to go back home and help Phat Phil redo his resume.


----------



## chadair (Nov 7, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> I haven't weaseled out of anything.  I went to the Florida atheletics site and in honor of you and the rest of the whiny gaytor fans, I picked the best looking gator female there.  Just because you nitwits can't read your own rules and just because two of you are whining, doesn't mean I haven't complied fully with the bet.




 it doesn't matter, the only thing yall have to hang your hat on is 49-10
 and maybe UF can make it to the NC game and yall can continue to ride the coattails of the sec


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 7, 2008)

chadair said:


> it doesn't matter, the only thing yall have to hang your hat on is 49-10
> and maybe UF can make it to the NC game and yall can continue to ride the coattails of the sec



UGA has beaten the breaks of UF more often than not....A memo went out about 15 years or so ago saying not to fear.  The Dawgs were going to let the gaytors catch up a few games so the series wouldn't be as lopsided as the UGA vs. GT one.

Red


----------



## chadair (Nov 7, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> UGA has beaten the breaks of UF more often than not....A memo went out about 15 years or so ago saying not to fear.  The Dawgs were going to let the gaytors catch up a few games so the series wouldn't be as lopsided as the UGA vs. GT one.
> 
> Red



 what is that I hear...49-10 49-10 49-10 I hope you are lavishing in the leather helmet days when that lopsided stuff started.

 Oh, see ya at 11:30


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 7, 2008)

chadair said:


> what is that I hear...49-10 49-10 49-10 I hope you are lavishing in the leather helmet days when that lopsided stuff started.
> 
> Oh, see ya at 11:30




You keep that talk up and show up in that awful blue and orange and they'll make your big butt sit outside.

Red


----------



## chadair (Nov 7, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> You keep that talk up and show up in that awful blue and orange and they'll make your big butt sit outside.
> 
> Red






 is my yankee brother showin up?


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> I haven't weaseled out of anything.  I went to the Florida atheletics site and in honor of you and the rest of the whiny gaytor fans, I picked the best looking gator female there.  Just because you nitwits can't read your own rules and just because two of you are whining, doesn't mean I haven't complied fully with the bet.



Did you think I meant you?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Did you think I meant you?


 

I know you didn't mean ME!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2008)

chadair said:


> is my yankee brother showin up?


 
PLEASE tell me you're not a yankee!!...


----------



## bullgator (Nov 7, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> I know you didn't mean ME!



I don't see a Gator logo.....but somehow it passes just fine. 
It must be the orange and blue.....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Nov 7, 2008)

My avatar has that tebow guy on it somewhere I think?


----------



## GAX (Nov 7, 2008)

*Attention!*

All White People Report To The Cotton Field In The Morning @ 7:00 For Orientation.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2008)

bullgator said:


> I don't see a Gator logo.....but somehow it passes just fine.
> It must be the orange and blue.....


 
It should... I was being nice since I had you boys bent over with MY agreement on this bet since it was between Chadair and Sleezy and I'm being a REALLY good sport...

Hey Chadair, I think I received your 100% blessing on my choice and I heard it was the BEST one... Maybe BullcrapGator should pay better attention to Gator posts and maybe the rules before he goes off on us Dawgs..  

You boys should come to a decision about who the voice is for the little Gators cause it seems to me like you boys have TOO many hands in the pot...

I could always go back to my Gator flag and be WELL within my BET and terms....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> *Attention!*
> 
> All White People Report To The Cotton Field In The Morning @ 7:00 For Orientation.


----------



## chadair (Nov 8, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> PLEASE tell me you're not a yankee!!...



heck no!!!!!


----------



## chadair (Nov 8, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> It should... I was being nice since I had you boys bent over with MY agreement on this bet since it was between Chadair and Sleezy and I'm being a REALLY good sport...
> 
> Hey Chadair, I think I received your 100% blessing on my choice and I heard it was the BEST one... Maybe BullcrapGator should pay better attention to Gator posts and maybe the rules before he goes off on us Dawgs..
> 
> ...




 looks like Bullgator is fine with your avatar and even says so


----------



## Buck (Nov 8, 2008)

I know I'm fine with it...


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 8, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Did you think I meant you?



Sissy boy gxtreme mentioned me by name.  With all the gator whining, I mistook you for him.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 8, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Sissy boy gxtreme mentioned me by name.  With all the gator whining, I mistook you for him.



No mistake.....I was!!!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 8, 2008)

BSlayer.....if me "going off" on you got you to change it....well it looks like we all won.


----------



## GAX (Nov 8, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Sissy boy gxtreme mentioned me by name.  With all the gator whining, I mistook you for him.



Reread all the post again............then maybe you can get it thru your thick preteen skull that I, along with others were calling for your avatar change. I really don't care at this point. As far as I'm concerned, you can leave up your "this is what I'm gonna be, one day" avatar. It does kinda question your..... aaaa........ "preferences", but to each his/her/it's own.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 8, 2008)

I finnaly found one I like


----------



## sleeze (Nov 8, 2008)

DAWG1419 said:


> I finnaly found one I like



It took you a week to find that?  

Yep.........At least you found one you like.


----------



## topcat (Nov 11, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> And its none of your affair hillbilly.  What's that I hear...yep, its your nanny goat calling you back home.


Sorry retard, I never got the opportunity to retort.  Check your map... Memphis is in the delta... not a hill in sight.  Put the focals on and check out a map old man.  Maybe you'll find that "nanny goat"


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 11, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> UGA has beaten the breaks of UF more often than not....A memo went out about 15 years or so ago saying not to fear.  The Dawgs were going to let the gaytors catch up a few games so the series wouldn't be as lopsided as the UGA vs. GT one.
> 
> Red



Exactly ... we were afraid they would quit the SEC.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 11, 2008)

topcat said:


> Sorry retard, I never got the opportunity to retort.  Check your map... Memphis is in the delta... not a hill in sight.  Put the focals on and check out a map old man.  Maybe you'll find that "nanny goat"



Me a retard...no sir, I am not the one with a Tennessee "player" as my avatar.  Goats aren't limited to the hills ... retard. Besides, you Tennessee boys have bred your nannies to follow you anywhere.


----------

